# Columbia University - Screenwriting/Directing Fall 2022 entry



## Chris W

This is a thread for those of you applying to Columbia University Screenwriting/Directing for entry in Fall 2022. Reply below if you are planning to apply to meet your fellow applicants.

Here is our current admissions statistics for the program:


Columbia University - Screenwriting/Directing (M.F.A.) Acceptance Rate






24%

Admitted
75   out of   314   Admitted



23%

Waitlisted
73   out of   314   Waitlisted



53%

*Not Admitted*
166   out of   314   Not Admitted












See our full Admission Statistics for this program including interview and acceptance notification dates, accepted GPAs, waitlist acceptance rate, demographics of accepted applicants, $ amount of scholarship awarded, and more...



When you apply please add your application so we can improve our data.

Deadline is December 15, 2021 @ 11:59 PM​





						Admissions & Creative Materials | School of the Arts
					






					arts.columbia.edu


----------



## fosteli124

I am planning to apply for 2022 !


----------



## whoisTGW

The time has come after putting it off for so long, I'm applying this year. Finally. Good luck everyone!


----------



## Chris W

fostereli124 said:


> I am planning to apply for 2022 !





whoisTGW said:


> The time has come after putting it off for so long, I'm applying this year. Finally. Good luck everyone!


Did you guys see this article?






						‘Financially Hobbled for Life’: The Elite Master’s Degrees That Don’t Pay Off
					

There's an article from the WSJ that's been making the rounds, particularly among a lot of the screenwriters I follow on twitter, about how much debt people are accruing on Master's degree. It specifically points to Columbia and NYU as two examples of this: ‘Financially Hobbled for Life’: The...



					www.filmschool.org
				




It's an article on Columbia's high tuition. Curious to hear how you feel about it as applicants.


----------



## Nidhi Kamath

I am also going to apply !  Does anyone know the application dead ? It opens from October I guess


----------



## whoisTGW

Chris W said:


> Did you guys see this article?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘Financially Hobbled for Life’: The Elite Master’s Degrees That Don’t Pay Off
> 
> 
> There's an article from the WSJ that's been making the rounds, particularly among a lot of the screenwriters I follow on twitter, about how much debt people are accruing on Master's degree. It specifically points to Columbia and NYU as two examples of this: ‘Financially Hobbled for Life’: The...
> 
> 
> 
> www.filmschool.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's an article on Columbia's high tuition. Curious to hear how you feel about it as applicants.


Yeahhhh I did, unfortunately. The prices are absurd, yes. But IMO, film school at that high of a level is what you make of it. You will have the chance(s) to meet with people that want to get your movies made, and if you can't get any kind of traction with the kind of exposure Columbia attracts, it might just be your work isn't good enough. You know? Like sure there are people that get unlucky, but again, the opportunities will be there at a film school like Columbia. Good work will stand out no matter what in my experiences.

Or... I could be flat-out wrong, and be wasting 300,000+ in loans for no reason.


----------



## fosteli124

are there any statistics on how many people are applying on average each year?


----------



## Chris W

fostereli124 said:


> are there any statistics on how many people are applying on average each year?


Schools are usually pretty tight lipped on this (USC or AFI wouldn't tell us) but Columbia actually has it on their FAQ page:






						Frequently Asked Questions | School of the Arts
					






					arts.columbia.edu
				




How many students apply and how many are admitted?​

In 2016, we received approximately 600 applications for the Film MFA Program, and an average incoming class is 48 students in the Screenwriting/Directing program and 24 students in the Creative Producing program.


----------



## ZoZo

Yes, I'm planning to apply for Fall 2022!


----------



## its_me_mari

Hi everyone! 
Reapplying after being waitlisted!


----------



## Veer

its_me_mari said:


> Hi everyone!
> Reapplying after being waitlisted!


Same!


----------



## Chris W

Jasim said:


> Same!


I saw you got accepted to a couple of programs last year? What were your reasons for not attending? Columbia's program is a better fit?

Good luck this year!


----------



## Veer

Chris W said:


> I saw you got accepted to a couple of programs last year? What were your reasons for not attending? Columbia's program is a better fit?
> 
> Good luck this year!


I am obsessed with Columbia. The way they emphasise on teaching the “Core of Filmmaking rather than just the surface”. I mean, they have a great faculty. Then it is New York City which is definitely a + point. Undoubtedly, one of the best programs for directors and screenwriters; I love how they bring out the best of you as a screenwriter. On a personal level, I dream to be a director, and I feel Columbia’s direction/screenwriting program is one of the few programs that let you emphasise on directing, but at the same time teaches you screenwriting like you are going to be a screenwriter. In my opinion, directing and screenwriting go hand in hand. If you want to be a good director, you need to have a stronghold on screenwriting. I can go on and on about Columbia. Also, yes, I did get into a couple of programs, and I tried but couldn’t move on from Columbia.

🤞🏻 PS I am still hoping to be pulled off the waitlist. I still jump to check my mail if I get a notification, hoping that it is from Columbia.


----------



## Chris W

New Columbia AMA had been posted from recent graduate @Boethius :






						Columbia University Directing/Screenwriting MFA -- 2021 Graduate -- AMA
					

Hello, hopeful film school applicants. This site was my top go-to as I applied to film schools five years ago, and I know how anxiety-inducing the application process can be. I graduated this spring and still believe Columbia was the best choice for me. Please feel free to ask questions about...



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## catmom

I’m reapplying! I was rejected after being interviewed last year.


----------



## fosteli124

I was curious if anyone has statistics on application rates due to Covid? based on last years numbers and moving forward if there was a decrease or influx of applicants? and how the pandemic is affecting the applicant pool.....


----------



## itspizza

I am planning to apply for 2022~


----------



## Elainelee12

Reapplying for 2022 after interviewing last year and being rejected!


----------



## fosteli124

Elainelee12 said:


> Reapplying for 2022 after interviewing last year and being rejected!


Elaine, I was wondering if you could give any tips about the interview process / insight having gone through it last year. What were they most focussed on discussing and did you feel it was a high stress meeting or more of a fluid conversation?


----------



## Elainelee12

fostereli124 said:


> Elaine, I was wondering if you could give any tips about the interview process / insight having gone through it last year. What were they most focussed on discussing and did you feel it was a high stress meeting or more of a fluid conversation?


Sure - I'll be honest that my situation was a unique one in that my experience with film at the time was very limited (had directed approx. 3 short marketing videos for my theatre company to advertise and the only written materials in my portfolio were for Columbia's application). Instead, I'd been directing theatre for the past 6 years in NYC and abroad, so the questions mostly pertained to how I expected to be able to apply the theatre skills I had to film.

Beyond that, we spent some time discussing my personal statement and stories that could potentially come out of the experience I had written about. They were both very friendly and seemed to genuinely want me to feel comfortable so I wouldn't say it was a high stress conversation because of anything _they did_, however considering my specific circumstance I did feel that I had a lot to prove. 

Hope that answers your question!


----------



## fosteli124

Elainelee12 said:


> Sure - I'll be honest that my situation was a unique one in that my experience with film at the time was very limited (had directed approx. 3 short marketing videos for my theatre company to advertise and the only written materials in my portfolio were for Columbia's application). Instead, I'd been directing theatre for the past 6 years in NYC and abroad, so the questions mostly pertained to how I expected to be able to apply the theatre skills I had to film.
> 
> Beyond that, we spent some time discussing my personal statement and stories that could potentially come out of the experience I had written about. They were both very friendly and seemed to genuinely want me to feel comfortable so I wouldn't say it was a high stress conversation because of anything _they did_, however considering my specific circumstance I did feel that I had a lot to prove.
> 
> Hope that answers your question!


thank you!


----------



## JZH

Anyone have any idea when the application opens based on past years?
(In particular the updated film prompt & visual exercise)


----------



## Chris W

JZH said:


> Anyone have any idea when the application opens based on past years?
> (In particular the updated film prompt & visual exercise)


Oh wow you're right it still has the 2021 prompt






						Admissions & Creative Materials | School of the Arts
					






					arts.columbia.edu
				




Unfortunately no I don't remember when they updated it. Perhaps give them a call?


----------



## Lunathena

Hi! I'm also applying for Fall 2022!


----------



## Browncapital

I am applying this year, I hope to get in!


----------



## its_me_mari

New prompts are up guys! =D

_"You may change the gender of any character in these prompts, but do not change ages or relationships._

INT. KITCHEN – LATE NIGHT
TWO TEENS sit silently at opposite ends of a kitchen table. Occasionally, each one of them glances up at a wall clock. Just as the hands of the clock reach midnight, both of them stand and look toward the FRONT DOOR.

EXT. BACKYARD – AFTERNOON
A WOMAN hastily exits the house leaving the noise and chaos of the party behind her.  Finally alone, she relaxes her posture, exhales, then laughs to herself. After a moment, she realizes she isn’t the only one out there.

EXT. SMALL TOWN – NIGHT
The COUPLE walks through the empty streets of the town at midnight, eventually, arriving at the small bridge. One of the two reaches into a pocket, pulls out a wrapped OBJECT and is about to drop it into the water below."


----------



## mcama

Re-applying this year. Waitlisted last year.


----------



## weeblewobble18

mcama said:


> Re-applying this year. Waitlisted last year.


Good luck!


----------



## FuschiaFlows

Applying this year as a re-applicant - hoping for the best!


----------



## It_movie

Has anyone had trouble accessing the information session?


----------



## Browncapital

It_movie said:


> Has anyone had trouble accessing the information session?



I am having trouble


----------



## FuschiaFlows

Yeah. Y'all have to try the link from the second to last email they sent. The first email link isn't working. Hope that helps.


----------



## FuschiaFlows

Anyone have any thoughts post-informational admission session today? I was hoping they'd share a bit more about financial resources / scholarships given the recent, negative press on student loan debt from columbia mfa grads.


----------



## Browncapital

I couldn’t even see it


----------



## Chris W

Anyone want to share what was said for people who missed it?


----------



## FuschiaFlows

I attended. It was basically a general overview of the MFA program by the faculty directors. Then there were breakout rooms for each of the concentrations and an opportunity for Q&A.

I'm pretty sure they recorded the session and will probably upload it to their official Columbia SOTA YT channel for anyone who missed it. They did also mention they'd be having a separate informational session for both the Creative Producing and Screen / Directing Concentration in early Dec for any last minute questions.


----------



## Lunathena

How far is everyone with the application process? BTW is it okay for international students to submit their IELTS score post-deadline?


----------



## its_me_mari

Lunathena said:


> How far is everyone with the application process? BTW is it okay for international students to submit their IELTS score post-deadline?


I'm kinda half-way there. 
I only need to write the scene part of it. Rest it's done!

But I have NYU, AFI, and Chapman to handle this week, so I'm finishing those first (reviewing).
I'm an international student, but no idea about the scores. Since I've done my test in 2020, that was the first thing I uploaded to the application. If I find any information about it, I'll let you know 

How far are you??


----------



## Lunathena

its_me_mari said:


> I'm kinda half-way there.
> I only need to write the scene part of it. Rest it's done!
> 
> But I have NYU, AFI, and Chapman to handle this week, so I'm finishing those first (reviewing).
> I'm an international student, but no idea about the scores. Since I've done my test in 2020, that was the first thing I uploaded to the application. If I find any information about it, I'll let you know
> 
> How far are you??


Woah. To be very honest, I’m just starting my application this week. 😰


----------



## FuschiaFlows

Also starting my application this week. Haha! The pressure is on.


----------



## Lunathena

FuschiaFlows said:


> Also starting my application this week. Haha! The pressure is on.


Omg, I feel so relieved to know I'm not alone haha. Good luck!!


----------



## Chris W

Chris W said:


> Deadline is December 15, 2021 @ 11:59 PM


Deadline is coming up! How's everyone's application coming?


----------



## fosteli124

wrapping up the final edits hoping to have it submitted this Friday!


----------



## FuschiaFlows

In the weeds with the creative materials. Definitely gonna be pulling a few all-nighters but the ideas are there!

Two Questions:
Is anyone submitting a resume? I realized that Screenwriting / Directing doesn’t require or ask for one. Kind of a bummer cause I feel like mine would have been pretty strong.

Is anyone not submitting visual material as a Screenwriting / Directing applicant. It’s apparently not required but strongly encouraged.


----------



## mcama

I didn’t submit a visual component last year (was waitlisted) and I won’t be this year.


----------



## FuschiaFlows

mcama said:


> I didn’t submit a visual component last year (was waitlisted) and I won’t be this year.


Interesting! That's reassuring - I may not either. And, you were applying as a directing / screenwriting applicant I assume?


----------



## Pk1990

I have a rather dumb question... for those who applied to directing stream and added videos to your creative portfolio. 
1. While uploading videos there's a checkmark that says representative work. I'm assuming that means " you made this "???  





2. The other requirement is uploading a list of contributions. Is there a format for doing this?


----------



## Browncapital

This might be a stupid question but is it okay if your creative portfolio is compromised of different genres? 

Also it says a log-line should be included in the screenplay for the dramatic writing sample. What does or should that look like?


----------



## Bergmanbaby

Browncapital said:


> This might be a stupid question but is it okay if your creative portfolio is compromised of different genres?
> 
> Also it says a log-line should be included in the screenplay for the dramatic writing sample. What does or should that look like?


I think they actually prefer to see variety within your portfolio in terms of genre so that's good. also googling loglines for the structure will help


----------



## fosteli124

The deadline is tomorrow how is everyone doing?!


----------



## JHD

I finished my personal essay only to _just_ discover that it has to be in courier 💀 which has put it a page and a half over the limit


----------



## Chris W

JHD said:


> I finished my personal essay only to _just_ discover that it has to be in courier 💀 which has put it a page and a half over the limit


Well better to discover now than after submitting!


----------



## JHD

Chris W said:


> Well better to discover now than after submitting!


Very true!


----------



## fosteli124

JHD said:


> I finished my personal essay only to _just_ discover that it has to be in courier 💀 which has put it a page and a half over the limit


the same thing happened to me


----------



## audr3y

JHD said:


> I finished my personal essay only to _just_ discover that it has to be in courier 💀 which has put it a page and a half over the limit


Where did you find this information?


----------



## audr3y

audr3y said:


> Where did you find this information?


Just kidding! I found it!


----------



## JHD

audr3y said:


> Just kidding! I found it!View attachment 2732


Yeah, I don't know why that didn't register in my head. I've never written an essay in Courier so I guess that's why. Lucky for me every other aspect of my application is done and submitted. Really nervous about this one though.


----------



## Casper

does anyone encounter problem with english proficiency when uploading?
i upload a duolingo test but it still shows error.


----------



## Chris W

Deadline day! Please don't wait until the last minute. Good luck!


----------



## Yang Qian

Casper said:


> does anyone encounter problem with english proficiency when uploading?
> i upload a duolingo test but it still shows error.
> 
> View attachment 2733



I submitted TOEFL score and it says please allow up to 2 weeks for the English proficiency requirement to be verified. I think they are going to verify this after the fee payment.


----------



## audr3y

JHD said:


> Yeah, I don't know why that didn't register in my head. I've never written an essay in Courier so I guess that's why. Lucky for me every other aspect of my application is done and submitted. Really nervous about this one though.


Lucky! I am still trying to fit my feature film treatment on one page with this Courier font!


----------



## Chris W

audr3y said:


> Lucky! I am still trying to fit my feature film treatment on one page with this Courier font!


Editing and learning how to condense usually makes it better so think of it that way.


----------



## Browncapital

Chris W said:


> Editing and learning how to condense usually makes it better so think of it that way.



IDK honestly. Especially having it be double spaced.


----------



## fosteli124

audr3y said:


> Lucky! I am still trying to fit my feature film treatment on one page with this Courier font!


I figured the best way for me was to double space everything but the headers (ie. Logline, Acts, Resolution etc.) and instead bold them. And I put my title in the Header margin. It gave me some much needed extra space.


----------



## Chris W

fostereli124 said:


> I figured the best way for me was to double space everything but the headers (ie. Logline, Acts, Resolution etc.) and instead bold them. And I put my title in the Header margin. It gave me some much needed extra space. View attachment 2735


Things really take a turn there in your act 2. 😜


----------



## Browncapital

fostereli124 said:


> I figured the best way for me was to double space everything but the headers (ie. Logline, Acts, Resolution etc.) and instead bold them. And I put my title in the Header margin. It gave me some much needed extra space. View attachment 2735



I didn’t label my acts. That’s okay right?


----------



## audr3y

Browncapital said:


> I didn’t label my acts. That’s okay right?


From my research, you don't have to! Some just label it as "Synopsis" or "Overview" and write it all together


----------



## mcama

Submitted on time!

During the info session, Professor Mendelsohn said that he wouldn’t penalize folks for going slightly over on space requirements, specifically on the personal essay.

I actually submitted 7 pages, whoops.

Good luck all!


----------



## Chris W

Good luck!


----------



## Chris W

Everyone get it in on time yesterday? How'd it go?


----------



## Browncapital

Chris W said:


> Everyone get it in on time yesterday? How'd it go?



Yes! I hope I get in because I think it’s a good fit  for me.


----------



## fosteli124

Yes! The waiting game now begins. I don't know which is worse, working on the application and stressing or waiting and stressing. Does anyone know the typical dates we start to hear about interviews?


----------



## Chris W

fostereli124 said:


> Does anyone know the typical dates we start to hear about interviews


Those dates can be found in our database. See data in link below:






						Admissions Statistics for Columbia University - Screenwriting/Directing (M.F.A.)
					

Acceptance rate, minimum GPA, SAT, GRE, and demographics of admitted applicants for Columbia University - Screenwriting/Directing (M.F.A.) calculated from our database of thousands of film school applications.



					www.filmschool.org
				





Columbia University - Screenwriting/Directing (M.F.A.) Acceptance Rate






24%

Admitted
75   out of   314   Admitted



23%

Waitlisted
73   out of   314   Waitlisted



53%

*Not Admitted*
166   out of   314   Not Admitted












See our full Admission Statistics for this program including interview and acceptance notification dates, accepted GPAs, waitlist acceptance rate, demographics of accepted applicants, $ amount of scholarship awarded, and more...


----------



## FuschiaFlows

Did anyone include (or exclude) camera angles in their dramatic writing sample?


----------



## mcama

FuschiaFlows said:


> Did anyone include (or exclude) camera angles in their dramatic writing sample?


Did not.


----------



## fosteli124

FuschiaFlows said:


> Did anyone include (or exclude) camera angles in their dramatic writing sample?


I also did not include them


----------



## FuschiaFlows

Anyone have a sense of which aspects of the application may weigh more than others? For instance, does CU focus on the auto bio more than the other writing pieces?


----------



## fosteli124

I heard that a lot of schools have an admissions team that read the auto bios or personal statements first and look at the gpas. And the individuals with the gpa they are looking for and auto bios that seem to mesh well with the school/ don’t have major grammar or formatting errors move on to the professors to review and to view the rest of the application materials. So from what I have heard the auto matters most at first to make the first big cut, but after that its all pretty equal.


----------



## Browncapital

fostereli124 said:


> I heard that a lot of schools have an admissions team that read the auto bios or personal statements first and look at the gpas. And the individuals with the gpa they are looking for and auto bios that seem to mesh well with the school/ don’t have major grammar or formatting errors move on to the professors to review and to view the rest of the application materials. So from what I have heard the auto matters most at first to make the first big cut, but after that its all pretty equal.



Isn't it a holistic approach? I'm sure they look at everything.


----------



## fosteli124

Browncapital said:


> Isn't it a holistic approach? I'm sure they look at everything.


Yes it’s a holistic approach after the first major cut which is based on gpa and auto bio, sorry if I didn’t explain it better (this is also just based off what I’ve heard and read I’m not an admissions counselor)


----------



## Browncapital

fostereli124 said:


> Yes it’s a holistic approach after the first major cut which is based on gpa and auto bio, sorry if I didn’t explain it better (this is also just based off what I’ve heard and read I’m not an admissions counselor)



I hope they don’t do it like that. Though I think my auto bio was strong, some people aren’t good at writing essays or personal statements. 

Others could have low gpas but excellent submissions.


----------



## fosteli124

fostereli124 said:


> Yes it’s a holistic approach after the first major cut which is based on gpa and auto bio, sorry if I didn’t explain it better (this is also just based off what I’ve heard and read I’m not an admissions counsel





Browncapital said:


> I hope they don’t do it like that. Though I think my auto bio was strong, some people aren’t good at writing essays or personal statements.
> 
> Others could have low gpas but excellent submissions.


I completely agree and hope as well


----------



## fosteli124

I know there are some statistics here but does anyone know around how many people are applying? I think Columbia’s website said in 2016 they had 600 applicants but Idk if it would be more or less now


----------



## FuschiaFlows

I'm doubtful that they'd do first cuts by GPA. GPA is hardly and indicator of success when it comes to film school and the industry. Especially true for candidates who have been out of school for a while.


----------



## FuschiaFlows

In one of the webinar session I remember one of the faculty heads mentioning they get 1000s of applications, so, it would seem like the competitiveness of the program has increased over the years. They still usually take just 24 producers and like 48 director / writers each year.


----------



## mcama

I had a mid 2’s GPA and got waitlisted. I don’t think they weigh GPA as heavily as your written material.


----------



## FuschiaFlows

Anyone have a sense on when we can expect to hear back about interviews? This waiting game is driving me crazy haha


----------



## Chris W

FuschiaFlows said:


> Anyone have a sense on when we can expect to hear back about interviews? This waiting game is driving me crazy haha


See current stats and dates here and in link below:


Columbia University - Screenwriting/Directing (M.F.A.) Acceptance Rate






24%

Admitted
75   out of   314   Admitted



23%

Waitlisted
73   out of   314   Waitlisted



53%

*Not Admitted*
166   out of   314   Not Admitted












See our full Admission Statistics for this program including interview and acceptance notification dates, accepted GPAs, waitlist acceptance rate, demographics of accepted applicants, $ amount of scholarship awarded, and more...


----------



## its_me_mari

FuschiaFlows said:


> Anyone have a sense on when we can expect to hear back about interviews? This waiting game is driving me crazy haha


The waiting is the worst part!!
Last year my interview offer came on February 18th! If it follows the same approximated date we still have a month of pressing F5 hahahahaha 🤦‍♀️


----------



## Chris W

its_me_mari said:


> The waiting is the worst part!!
> Last year my interview offer came on February 18th! If it follows the same approximated date we still have a month of pressing F5 hahahahaha 🤦‍♀️


Feb 5 was earliest reported to date.


----------



## FuschiaFlows

Chris W said:


> Feb 5 was earliest reported to date.


I've heard the Producing applicants hear back first so I wonder if they're the ones hearing back first week of February. Either way, it'll be anxiety-inducing wait haha


----------



## Chris W

FuschiaFlows said:


> I've heard the Producing applicants hear back first so I wonder if they're the ones hearing back first week of February. Either way, it'll be anxiety-inducing wait haha


That is for writing directing.

Producing stats and dates here and linked below:


Columbia University - Creative Producing (M.F.A.) Acceptance Rate






61%

Admitted
59   out of   96   Admitted



13%

Waitlisted
12   out of   96   Waitlisted



26%

*Not Admitted*
25   out of   96   Not Admitted












See our full Admission Statistics for this program including interview and acceptance notification dates, accepted GPAs, waitlist acceptance rate, demographics of accepted applicants, $ amount of scholarship awarded, and more...


----------



## Browncapital

Has anyone gotten an interview notification yet?


----------



## FuschiaFlows

Browncapital said:


> Has anyone gotten an interview notification yet?


No not yet for me. Has anyone's status on the online application changed?


----------



## Browncapital

FuschiaFlows said:


> No not yet for me. Has anyone's status on the online application changed?



I’m so nervous!


----------



## its_me_mari

Hey guys, no news on my end as well.
Based on last year's we should start hearing from them in February!


----------



## FuschiaFlows

For those who submitted a visual submission, do you see the info doc on our contribution we had to include with it in the portal? I'm not, but it may just be because it's not supposed to show up.


----------



## Bergmanbaby

yeah if you scroll down to portfolio I see my contribution list listed after my visual samples


----------



## FuschiaFlows

Ah, I see it. Thanks!


----------



## Chris W

silvercolored said:


> Hi everyone, I actually started with the 2021 year but after getting covid and getting very sick for a long time I decided to withdraw to focus on my health. I’ve decided not to try and go back next year, but if anyone has any questions feel free to reach out!


Hope you're feeling better!


----------



## Browncapital

Chris W said:


> Hope you're feeling better!



What made you not want to go back?


----------



## Casper

silvercolored said:


> Hi everyone, I actually started with the 2021 year but after getting covid and getting very sick for a long time I decided to withdraw to focus on my health. I’ve decided not to try and go back next year, but if anyone has any questions feel free to reach out!


Sorry to hear about your health, hope you are feeling better now! I agree that health should be the priority too!
here are some questions- 
what is your experience like before you decide to go back? are you still in touch with your classmates, how do they cope with the covid situation these days - are they required to take the class online?


----------



## Casper

silvercolored said:


> I’m going to be copying and pasting a lot of this  from another response. I hope you don’t mind.
> 
> I am feeling better finally. Thank you! I was double vaxed before getting it and still got sick to the point I thought I was going to end up in the hospital. Not something to mess around with.
> 
> Okay, some context: I was one of the people who got accepted for fall 2020 but deferred until Fall 2021 due to the pandemic. I spent most of 2020 working at a primate sanctuary in israel, came back to visit Canada in January 2021 and got trapped, and spent the six months before the program trying to get back to israel… but then time was up so I went to New York.
> 
> For the program itself, I had the understanding it would be about 50/50 writing/directing which wasn’t really the case. I wanted to give a lot of time to writing, but it’s mostly production in first year, and although they claim they teach you from scratch, the editing class expected you to be an expert from the beginning. An older student I knew told me to take a class on avid before the intro class, and I did, and it still wasn’t enough, and they don’t slow down for you. But overall, I didn’t find the level of instruction of any of the instructors any better than any other school. I’ve done film school stuff at much less esteemed schools (like Vancouver film school) and they offered the same or better. And it was really disheartening, for me. I came out with the impression that Columbia is just a name.
> 
> But really what did me in, was I got covid. The program said they had a plan for if you got covid you could email them before and they’d set you up to zoom in, but those emails often went ignored, and you’d miss class in a program where you can’t really miss class. And when emailing after for what you missed, you’d also be ignored on those emails also. Within like two weeks I was so far behind I wasn’t sure I’d be able to catch up even if I was recovering. And I wasn’t. And even if that system was working, if I’m too sick to even zoom in for class then I’m still missing classes I can’t miss.
> 
> In regards to the people, I found it like the film industry. People sort of want to make shows of themselves, or view you for what they can use you for. Some are genuinely really nice and want to teach, but some are very phoney and self-interested. I am very good at making friends and I found it hard to make friends. It felt very cutthroat. When I emailed my profs that I was leaving, it was actually the less friendly ones who wished me the best and said they hoped I’d come back, and the ones who acted like they’d do anything for you or acted like you had a real connection who didn’t even reply.
> 
> I’m not really staying in touch with my classmates. As I’ve mentioned before, I didn’t connect really with any. I’m actually closer with some people in the year ahead and they’re glad they can finally do more writing, since their first year was so stressful. They also seem nicer, so it’s important to keep in mind that these are just my experiences… A lot more in my year have gotten covid since I’ve left so I’m assuming they’ve made the video calling in for classes better because otherwise the program would have collapsed by now. Even before covid we had a couple classes online already because it was easier for the instructors (but harder for us). The problem with having instructors still trying to maintain careers in film is those careers will always come before their teaching.
> 
> Overall though, it goes back to my first paragraph. I enjoyed working at the primate sanctuary more than I ever have film and despite getting a pretty impressive scholarship, it just didn’t feel worth the money anymore. I felt like I could get the same thing at VFS or NYFA or anywhere really. I’m going back to Tel Aviv this month. Some other programs I got into last year reached out to me about coming back so I’ll see where that leaves me in the coming months, but I’m pretty happy with the idea of being in Tel Aviv with my friends. Maybe I’ll be in LA in six months though. Who knows.


Wow, thank you for the detailed picture. Absolutely informative. Covid really messed up the whole studying abroad experience. It's really helpful to know the good and bad before making this kind of commitment. 
A little follow-up question: as you mentioned above that Columbia does not teach everything from scratch, especially in the editing room. So I am wondering is that the case for all the subjects? (directing, writing ect.)  
Another question: Is there a certain type of film or certain path they expect the students to follow? like, despise for commercial films and marvel films things like that...
Also, It's good to know you have so many good options and plans that sound so exciting!


----------



## Chris W

silvercolored said:


> Well, it’s a complicated answer. I was one of the people who got accepted for fall 2020 but deferred until Fall 2021 due to the pandemic. I spent most of 2020 working at a primate sanctuary in israel, came back to visit Canada in January 2021 and got trapped, and spent the six months before the program trying to get back to israel…
> 
> For the program itself, I had the understanding it would be about 50/50 writing/directing which wasn’t really the case. It’s mostly production, and although they claim they teach you from scratch, the editing class expected you to be an expert from the beginning. An older student I knew told me to take a class on avid before the intro class, and I did, and it still wasn’t enough, and they don’t slow down for you. Overall, I didn’t find the level of instructions of facility’s any better than any other school. I’ve done film school stuff at much less esteemed schools and they offered the same or better. And it was really disheartening, for me.
> 
> But what did me in, was I got covid. The program said they had a plan for if you got covid you could email them before and they’d set you up to zoom in, but those emails often went ignored, and you’d miss class in a program where you can’t really miss class. And when emailing for what you missed, you’d also be ignored. Within like two weeks I was so far behind I wasn’t sure I’d be able to catch up even if I was recovering. And I wasn’t.
> 
> In regards to the people, I found it like the film industry. People sort of want to make shows of themselves, and view you for what they can use you for. Some are genuinely really nice but some are very phoney and self-interested. When I emailed my profs that I was leaving, it was the less friendly ones who wished me the best and said they hoped I’d come back, and the ones who acted like they’d do anything for you or acted like you had a real connection who didn’t even reply.
> 
> Overall though, it goes back to my first paragraph. I enjoyed working at the primate sanctuary more than I ever have film and despite getting a pretty impressive scholarship, it just didn’t feel worth the money anymore. I’m going back to Tel Aviv. Some other programs I got into last year reached out to me about coming back so I’ll see where that leaves me in the coming months, but I’m pretty happy with the idea of being in Tel Aviv with my friends.


Woah. It would be awesome if you could copy this into a review for the program on its page on the site linked below so it doesn't get buried in this thread in this and later years. I think people would love to hear your point of view on it.














 Columbia University - Screenwriting/Directing (M.F.A.)


	 					The mission of the Film MFA in Screenwriting/Directing is to rigorously train storytellers in film, television and digital media.
					


FilmSchool.org
Oct 30, 2015








4.00 star(s)





Reviews: 1
Questions: 2
Category: New York








silvercolored said:


> I am now, thank you! I was sick for like 1.5 months. I was double vaxed at the time and still got floored. I’m at three shots now and feeling less invincible than I was before.


Glad that you're better! Wow double vaxed and still got it bad?  I'm double vaxed and boosted and so far so good although I was knocked off my feet in bed being really sick for 2 weeks in February 2020 but no one would test me because I never went to China or Italy or was in contact with people confirmed positive. (Despite the fact our production company was filming in Italy) so who knows?

Really glad that you're doing better though. One would hope they have remote learning and missing class due to sickness figured out now especially with omicron.

Primate sanctuary sounds fun though.  Do what you love!


----------



## Chris W

silvercolored said:


> I’m not sure how qualified I feel to leave a review as I didn’t even get to finish the semester.


You're completely qualified. It was your experience as a student at the school.  It would be helpful for people to know about.


----------



## FuschiaFlows

silvercolored said:


> Hi everyone, I actually started with the 2021 year but after getting covid and getting very sick for a long time I decided to withdraw to focus on my health. I’ve decided not to try and go back next year, but if anyone has any questions feel free to reach out!



Sorry to hear you fell ill. Hope you're feeling better. Two questions for you:

1. Would you happen to know how the admissions committee makes decisions? Like, what part of the applications matter most?

2. What job opportunities or paths did people take directly out of the program? I realize you're leaving early but thought I'd ask.


----------



## Chris W

silvercolored said:


> From everything I’ve gathered this article is pretty accurate: ‘Financially Hobbled for Life’: The Elite Master’s Degrees That Don’t Pay Off


@Patrick Clement from our site was interviewed for that article. I hope he's doing well.


----------



## Chris W

Chris W said:


> @Patrick Clement from our site was interviewed for that article. I hope he's doing well.


Discussing this article here:






						"Financially hobbled for life" The high price of some film programs
					

Some film programs such as Columbia and AFI are very expensive.    One of the professors mentioned still paying off Columbia university’s loans, and said something like “we paid Columbia prices so you don’t have to”. That really got me excited because I love Columbia’s program structure but no...



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## User

Hey all. I'm keeping this anonymous and debated even posting it, but here goes. I entered the Directing/Screenwriting MFA at Columbia Fall 2021 alongside @Your Actual Dad .

[EDITED OUT PERSONAL ATTACK BY MOD]

Plenty of his concerns were valid: again, film school is difficult and expensive - even if you are in a financial position to attend, whether you think it will be worth it for you is a tough and personal decision.

[EDITED OUT PERSONAL ATTACK BY MOD]

 I just remember combing through these forums when I was applying and seeing this would have freaked me out, so I felt like I had to say something.

I've had my ups and downs throughout the semester, but I've written and filmed so much in the last 6 months, and I feel like I learn something every day. I was worried about making friends, but I have personally found everyone amazingly kind. I think the feeling that people are trying to "prove themselves" is real, but it dies down after the first few weeks, and it's mostly just everyone feeling insecure. Once you all start filming exercises together, the competitive element falls away. Our professors being working filmmakers doesn't make them inaccessible - my screenwriting professor literally took us all out to dinner and told us the plot of his unreleased TV series - it works in your favor I promise!

What I originally came here to say (before I stumbled on this post) is this: for my fellow financial aid people - they tell you how much you receive when they call with your acceptance. For me it was $20,000 per year. The program is 2 years of classes at ~$65,000 each year, then up to 2 years of "Research Arts" while you work on your thesis film/screenplay at ~$17,000 a year. The scholarship doesn't apply to the research arts years. What no one told me is how negotiable your scholarship is - it's just a matter of persistence. One of my friends in the program was offered nothing, but e-mailed them every week right up until the end of August, until they finally caved and gave him $20,000. It's super annoying but there it is. They will reply to you and say there is no more money left to give out, but just keep bothering them, there is always more money. Good luck!


----------



## mcama

For someone that was waitlisted, this is aggravating. Give the space to someone who really wanted it.


User said:


> Hey all. I'm keeping this anonymous and debated even posting it, but here goes. I entered the Directing/Screenwriting MFA at Columbia Fall 2021 alongside @Your Actual Dad .
> 
> [EDITED OUT PERSONAL ATTACK BY MOD]
> 
> Plenty of his concerns were valid: again, film school is difficult and expensive - even if you are in a financial position to attend, whether you think it will be worth it for you is a tough and personal decision.
> 
> [EDITED OUT PERSONAL ATTACK BY MOD]
> 
> I just remember combing through these forums when I was applying and seeing this would have freaked me out, so I felt like I had to say something.
> 
> I've had my ups and downs throughout the semester, but I've written and filmed so much in the last 6 months, and I feel like I learn something every day. I was worried about making friends, but I have personally found everyone amazingly kind. I think the feeling that people are trying to "prove themselves" is real, but it dies down after the first few weeks, and it's mostly just everyone feeling insecure. Once you all start filming exercises together, the competitive element falls away. Our professors being working filmmakers doesn't make them inaccessible - my screenwriting professor literally took us all out to dinner and told us the plot of his unreleased TV series - it works in your favor I promise!
> 
> What I originally came here to say (before I stumbled on this post) is this: for my fellow financial aid people - they tell you how much you receive when they call with your acceptance. For me it was $20,000 per year. The program is 2 years of classes at ~$65,000 each year, then up to 2 years of "Research Arts" while you work on your thesis film/screenplay at ~$17,000 a year. The scholarship doesn't apply to the research arts years. What no one told me is how negotiable your scholarship is - it's just a matter of persistence. One of my friends in the program was offered nothing, but e-mailed them every week right up until the end of August, until they finally caved and gave him $20,000. It's super annoying but there it is. They will reply to you and say there is no more money left to give out, but just keep bothering them, there is always more money. Good luck!


----------



## weeblewobble18

mcama said:


> For someone that was waitlisted, this is aggravating. Give the space to someone who really wanted it.


Sometimes you don't know how things will turn out until you get into the program.  I definitely don't know the whole story or condone making other people feel silly for liking something (referring to what User said), but wanted to point that out.  Genuinely mean no offense and I empathize with where you're coming from.


----------



## Chris W

mcama said:


> For someone that was waitlisted, this is aggravating. Give the space to someone who really wanted it.





weeblewobble18 said:


> Sometimes you don't know how things will turn out until you get into the program.


Sometimes you really want something and the reality of the something when you actually get it is not what you imagined it to be. THAT'S OK! They realized it wasn't the program for them and that's a good thing. Not every program is going to be right for every person. Better they realized that their first year and not 3 years into the program.


----------



## FuschiaFlows

User said:


> Hey all. I'm keeping this anonymous and debated even posting it, but here goes. I entered the Directing/Screenwriting MFA at Columbia Fall 2021 alongside @Your Actual Dad .
> 
> [EDITED OUT PERSONAL ATTACK BY MOD]
> 
> Plenty of his concerns were valid: again, film school is difficult and expensive - even if you are in a financial position to attend, whether you think it will be worth it for you is a tough and personal decision.
> 
> [EDITED OUT PERSONAL ATTACK BY MOD]
> 
> I just remember combing through these forums when I was applying and seeing this would have freaked me out, so I felt like I had to say something.
> 
> I've had my ups and downs throughout the semester, but I've written and filmed so much in the last 6 months, and I feel like I learn something every day. I was worried about making friends, but I have personally found everyone amazingly kind. I think the feeling that people are trying to "prove themselves" is real, but it dies down after the first few weeks, and it's mostly just everyone feeling insecure. Once you all start filming exercises together, the competitive element falls away. Our professors being working filmmakers doesn't make them inaccessible - my screenwriting professor literally took us all out to dinner and told us the plot of his unreleased TV series - it works in your favor I promise!
> 
> What I originally came here to say (before I stumbled on this post) is this: for my fellow financial aid people - they tell you how much you receive when they call with your acceptance. For me it was $20,000 per year. The program is 2 years of classes at ~$65,000 each year, then up to 2 years of "Research Arts" while you work on your thesis film/screenplay at ~$17,000 a year. The scholarship doesn't apply to the research arts years. What no one told me is how negotiable your scholarship is - it's just a matter of persistence. One of my friends in the program was offered nothing, but e-mailed them every week right up until the end of August, until they finally caved and gave him $20,000. It's super annoying but there it is. They will reply to you and say there is no more money left to give out, but just keep bothering them, there is always more money. Good luck!


Hi, User. I'm curious if anyone in your cohort works part or full time while schooling?


----------



## Chris W

Just a reminder to keep it civil on here. Let's try not to personally attack anyone.

I edited @User 's post to remove the personal attacks. @Your Actual Dad 's experience is valid and so @User . People are allowed to have different experiences at a program. It's good that both views are shared and I hope we can continue this discussion in a respectful manner.

I want FilmSchool.org to be a place where all feel welcome. Thank you!


----------



## mcama

Your Actual Dad said:


> If it helps maybe you should take my word for it that I did want to be there but had a negative experience over an anonymous person who feels the need to claim I never really wanted to be there to defend their own experience when I emphasized mine was subjective and didn’t speak for others



It wasn’t necessarily personal as far as my response goes. In general, a spot becoming open for whatever reason is aggravating to a waitlisted person. I made no judgement in regards to your situation beyond a surface level or the other person’s. As far as I’m concerned, you both could be full of it or both be correct. Makes no difference to me beyond what I said.


----------



## mandrewvi

Hi Everyone! Not sure if this was already answered, but when can we expect interview requests to come out? This waiting period has been so nerve wracking.

Also, are interviews typically held in-person (requiring us to travel)? I'm sure last year was different due to COVID.


----------



## fosteli124

From the past years the 5th - 18th looks like the typical window. I believe they are still doing Zoom interviews due to covid.


----------



## FuschiaFlows

Those two weeks between the 5th and the 18th are going to be peak anxiety for me lol. I wish they announced interviews invites on just one day ugh.

I wonder when the bulk of interview invites are sent?


----------



## mcama

I got my notification on the 18th last year.


----------



## FuschiaFlows

Don't forget that the financial aid app is due next week, y'all!

Has anyone reached out to the admissions office to inquire on when we might expect interview invites to start trickling in for Screen/Directing?


----------



## JHD

Anyone heard anything yet? Creative Producing has just started getting interview requests I believe


----------



## FuschiaFlows

Oh, wow. Invites are coming a bit earlier than I would have expected this year  

Haven't gotten anything yet. When do you y'all think we'll start getting invites?


----------



## JHD

FuschiaFlows said:


> Oh, wow. Invites are coming a bit earlier than I would have expected this year
> 
> Haven't gotten anything yet. When do you y'all think we'll start getting invites?


I think producing typically gets theirs first, so maybe starting next week? But honestly I have no idea


----------



## Bergmanbaby

last year they went out 8 days after creative producing


----------



## Meredith_Blake

Hey guys!

I am a second year at Columbia. I'm currently sitting with about five different deadlines so I decided to procrastinate and give you guys my two cents on some of the stuff discussed here!

1) As has been said, everyone's experience of the program is subjective. I will say though that the program is not 'mostly production'. That is simply incorrect. The first year is a holistic approach to filmmaking which means you take writing, directing, producing and editing and theory classes. It's intense for sure and feels a little like boot camp. The editing can be challenging, but it's really a matter of how much time you're willing to put in to learn it. You can also make do by not learning very much at all and simply have classmates help you with the editing of your projects (there are always people who love that part). Once you're done with that first year, you are given a bit more freedom to chose what you want to focus on. I am writer focused so I immediately dropped my directing classes for example.
2) With regards to the WSJ article, I have some thoughts. It's interesting hearing and reading certain ideas and notions about a program and then actually living it. I do think there is a systemic problem to do with level of tuition and student debt in the U.S., that is certainly not isolated to just Columbia's MFA program. It's not for anyone to tell you what level of debt is worth it to attend the program. Everyone's situation is different. I will say though, that I am not surprised - now being here - that the number of people who 'make it' out of a class of 65 is so low. A lot of students rely on the program to carry them into success. They don't network, work or pursue other opportunities outside of the classwork they have. And I'm sorry to say, that will just not cut it. The industry is too competitive for that. Columbia can help you along the way but you gotta put the work in yourself. In addition, Columbia has a reputation of being an auteur school. A lot of people come out of here wanting to be independent filmmakers rather than, say, studio screenwriters or TV directors. And that just means lower and more volatile pay. Hence why I believe Columbia is lowest on that debt to income ratio among the top film schools. 
3) There are also complaints about supposed 'favoritism' among professors, which again being here now, I have such a different take on. There are lots of students (a surprising amount) who always show up late, submit their projects late, never read other students work etc etc. Some of them actually treat it a little like high school. This is my main gripe with program if I'm being honest. I came in expecting everyone to be really passionate and hard working. Not a big deal though, it's a big class and I've found my people. Nevertheless, I understand wholeheartedly why professors aren't lining up to support and invest in these particular non-committal students. Why would they?
4) Every year is different but I've not experienced any phoniness or show of self-interest among my peers. Everyone has been incredibly supportive, kind and collaborative.


Good luck!


----------



## fosteli124

Meredith_Blake said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> I am a second year at Columbia. I'm currently sitting with about five different deadlines so I decided to procrastinate and give you guys my two cents on some of the stuff discussed here!
> 
> 1) As has been said, everyone's experience of the program is subjective. I will say though that the program is not 'mostly production'. That is simply incorrect. The first year is a holistic approach to filmmaking which means you take writing, directing, producing and editing and theory classes. It's intense for sure and feels a little like boot camp. The editing can be challenging, but it's really a matter of how much time you're willing to put in to learn it. You can also make do by not learning very much at all and simply have classmates help you with the editing of your projects (there are always people who love that part). Once you're done with that first year, you are given a bit more freedom to chose what you want to focus on. I am writer focused so I immediately dropped my directing classes for example.
> 2) With regards to the WSJ article, I have some thoughts. It's interesting hearing and reading certain ideas and notions about a program and then actually living it. I do think there is a systemic problem to do with level of tuition and student debt in the U.S., that is certainly not isolated to just Columbia's MFA program. It's not for anyone to tell you what level of debt is worth it to attend the program. Everyone's situation is different. I will say though, that I am not surprised - now being here - that the number of people who 'make it' out of a class of 65 is so low. A lot of students rely on the program to carry them into success. They don't network, work or pursue other opportunities outside of the classwork they have. And I'm sorry to say, that will just not cut it. The industry is too competitive for that. Columbia can help you along the way but you gotta put the work in yourself. In addition, Columbia has a reputation of being an auteur school. A lot of people come out of here wanting to be independent filmmakers rather than, say, studio screenwriters or TV directors. And that just means lower and more volatile pay. Hence why I believe Columbia is lowest on that debt to income ratio among the top film schools.
> 3) There are also complaints about supposed 'favoritism' among professors, which again being here now, I have such a different take on. There are lots of students (a surprising amount) who always show up late, submit their projects late, never read other students work etc etc. Some of them actually treat it a little like high school. This is my main gripe with program if I'm being honest. I came in expecting everyone to be really passionate and hard working. Not a big deal though, it's a big class and I've found my people. Nevertheless, I understand wholeheartedly why professors aren't lining up to support and invest in these particular non-committal students. Why would they?
> 4) Every year is different but I've not experienced any phoniness or show of self-interest among my peers. Everyone has been incredibly supportive, kind and collaborative.
> 
> 
> Good luck!


Wow thank you so much for the insight!


----------



## Iraschwips

Meredith_Blake said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> I am a second year at Columbia. I'm currently sitting with about five different deadlines so I decided to procrastinate and give you guys my two cents on some of the stuff discussed here!
> 
> 1) As has been said, everyone's experience of the program is subjective. I will say though that the program is not 'mostly production'. That is simply incorrect. The first year is a holistic approach to filmmaking which means you take writing, directing, producing and editing and theory classes. It's intense for sure and feels a little like boot camp. The editing can be challenging, but it's really a matter of how much time you're willing to put in to learn it. You can also make do by not learning very much at all and simply have classmates help you with the editing of your projects (there are always people who love that part). Once you're done with that first year, you are given a bit more freedom to chose what you want to focus on. I am writer focused so I immediately dropped my directing classes for example.
> 2) With regards to the WSJ article, I have some thoughts. It's interesting hearing and reading certain ideas and notions about a program and then actually living it. I do think there is a systemic problem to do with level of tuition and student debt in the U.S., that is certainly not isolated to just Columbia's MFA program. It's not for anyone to tell you what level of debt is worth it to attend the program. Everyone's situation is different. I will say though, that I am not surprised - now being here - that the number of people who 'make it' out of a class of 65 is so low. A lot of students rely on the program to carry them into success. They don't network, work or pursue other opportunities outside of the classwork they have. And I'm sorry to say, that will just not cut it. The industry is too competitive for that. Columbia can help you along the way but you gotta put the work in yourself. In addition, Columbia has a reputation of being an auteur school. A lot of people come out of here wanting to be independent filmmakers rather than, say, studio screenwriters or TV directors. And that just means lower and more volatile pay. Hence why I believe Columbia is lowest on that debt to income ratio among the top film schools.
> 3) There are also complaints about supposed 'favoritism' among professors, which again being here now, I have such a different take on. There are lots of students (a surprising amount) who always show up late, submit their projects late, never read other students work etc etc. Some of them actually treat it a little like high school. This is my main gripe with program if I'm being honest. I came in expecting everyone to be really passionate and hard working. Not a big deal though, it's a big class and I've found my people. Nevertheless, I understand wholeheartedly why professors aren't lining up to support and invest in these particular non-committal students. Why would they?
> 4) Every year is different but I've not experienced any phoniness or show of self-interest among my peers. Everyone has been incredibly supportive, kind and collaborative.
> 
> 
> Good luck!


Meredith, thank you for sharing this. It's a very interesting and honest appraisal. Good luck with your deadlines!


----------



## fosteli124

Is everyone anxious for this week


----------



## JHD

Unbelievably anxious


----------



## FuschiaFlows

On the verge of having a panic attack, not gonna lie.


----------



## Chris W

Deep breaths. All is good. Either way. 

Check out these threads for help:






						The Waiting Game
					

You've submitted your application to film school... How are you handling it? Use this forum to help with the wait.



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## notthatguypal

I know it's not life or death, but it's fun to get excited about these things. And I feel like there's nothing wrong with not being calm in these kinds of situations— it's super natural. As long as you know you'll be fine either way.

That being said, I'M FREAKING OUT!!! hehehe


----------



## Nidhi Kamath

Got this reply 

Hi Nidhi! 

We interview a selected group of students, but if you did not receive an interview it does not mean that you are still not being considered completely, but all decisions will be announced by the middle/end of March. 

Thank you,
The Office of Admissions
*
Columbia University School of the Arts*
2960 Broadway
305 Dodge Hall, MC 1808
New York, NY 10027
(212) 854-7874


----------



## FuschiaFlows

Nidhi Kamath said:


> Got this reply
> 
> Hi Nidhi!
> 
> We interview a selected group of students, but if you did not receive an interview it does not mean that you are still not being considered completely, but all decisions will be announced by the middle/end of March.
> 
> Thank you,
> The Office of Admissions
> 
> *Columbia University School of the Arts*
> 2960 Broadway
> 305 Dodge Hall, MC 1808
> New York, NY 10027
> (212) 854-7874


Yeah but I don't think Columbia accepts candidates without an interview.


----------



## usisiu

Nidhi Kamath said:


> Got this reply
> 
> Hi Nidhi!
> 
> We interview a selected group of students, but if you did not receive an interview it does not mean that you are still not being considered completely, but all decisions will be announced by the middle/end of March.
> 
> Thank you,
> The Office of Admissions
> 
> *Columbia University School of the Arts*
> 2960 Broadway
> 305 Dodge Hall, MC 1808
> New York, NY 10027
> (212) 854-7874


There‘s still a chance! Have u heard anything from Northwestern? Interview request?


----------



## JHD

Wait, so did all of their interview requests already go out? That email has me worried with its usage of past tense ‘if you did not’


----------



## Browncapital

JHD said:


> Wait, so did all of their interview requests already go out? That email has me worried with its usage of past tense ‘if you did not’



No one got an email here. I think that's their formal response to those questions.


----------



## JHD

Browncapital said:


> No one got an email here. I think that's their formal response to those questions.


Whew, that’s what I was thinking but my anxiety has taken me on a wild ride as of late 😭


----------



## FuschiaFlows

Yeah, I don't think anyone's heard back about interviews here (unless you're in CP). If invites are sent out like they were last year (8 days after CP), we might here back this Thursday-ish. The year prior to last, they came out 3 days after CP so could be even earlier!

Still wondering if they'll all come out on the same day or if they're spread out...


----------



## mcama

Not one waitlist-er from this forum got in last year (as far as what was posted and the stats indicate) and the generic email received when I inquired was similar in both vagueness and lack of information.


----------



## Isaac Z

Not sure if this is the right thread, I've applied for the film directing concentration, and today I went on Columbia site expecting nothing but then saw the interview request on my page. Didn't receive an email or anything. This feels much earlier than when they sent the request out last year.


----------



## Browncapital

Isaac Z said:


> Not sure if this is the right thread, I've applied for the film directing concentration, and today I went on Columbia site expecting nothing but then saw the interview request on my page. Didn't receive an email or anything. This feels much earlier than when they sent the request out last year.



Congrats! Are you excited?


----------



## Bergmanbaby

it is earlier yeah. I see mine too. did you schedule yet?


----------



## Isaac Z

Browncapital said:


> Congrats! Are you excited?


I'm actually getting a little PTSD, since I was rejected after the interview last year. Also I'm still waiting on NYU, so I'm just trying to manage my expectations at this point.


----------



## Isaac Z

Bergmanbaby said:


> it is earlier yeah. I see mine too. did you schedule yet?


Yes, I scheduled for the 25th.


----------



## Browncapital

Isaac Z said:


> I'm actually getting a little PTSD, since I was rejected after the interview last year. Also I'm still waiting on NYU, so I'm just trying to manage my expectations at this point.



Does Columbia send interview requests all at once or over a span of a couple days? Weeks? I just wanna see if there’s still hope for me!


----------



## Bergmanbaby

Isaac Z said:


> I'm actually getting a little PTSD, since I was rejected after the interview last year. Also I'm still waiting on NYU, so I'm just trying to manage my expectations at this point.


I was also rejected after the interview last year. super upsetting. here's to some better luck this year  and I applied to nyu as well lol. I'm surprised that Columbia came first tbh


----------



## Isaac Z

Browncapital said:


> Does Columbia send interview requests all at once or over a span of a couple days? Weeks? I just wanna see if there’s still hope for me!


I've got no idea, but I feel like most schools send it out over a span of a couple days, be patient and I wish good news come your way very soon.


----------



## Isaac Z

Bergmanbaby said:


> I was also rejected after the interview last year. super upsetting. here's to some better luck this year  and I applied to nyu as well lol. I'm surprised that Columbia came first tbh


Same, the timetable is odd this year. Wish you good luck too.


----------



## Lu Li

Hi all! I just refreshed my end page and found the interview request on it, but I haven't received the e-mail yet.


----------



## Browncapital

Yikes. I’m one of the only few who doesn’t have one? My anxiety is kicking in.


----------



## mcama

I have not received either.


----------



## fosteli124

Lu Li said:


> Hi all! I just refreshed my end page and found the interview request on it, but I haven't received the e-mail yet.


where did you find it, was it under your Application


----------



## Lu Li

fosteli124 said:


> where did you find it, was it under your Application


Yes, under my Application page.


----------



## Bergmanbaby

my email came 15 minutes ago so you can check that too


----------



## alek

Just got the email was well! Didn't even get an interview last year so I'll take it. Now onto waiting for NYU.


----------



## FuschiaFlows

Just got the email invite to interview as well! So excited


----------



## Nidhi Kamath

Isaac Z said:


> I'm actually getting a little PTSD, since I was rejected after the interview last year. Also I'm still waiting on NYU, so I'm just trying to manage my expectations at this point.


Goodluck Isaac You got it man ! rock the interview !!!


----------



## Nidhi Kamath

I haven't got any yet  This sucks.. phewww Just curious where did you guys get the interview request on the application. Where exactly on the application page ?


----------



## emmk

crossing my fingers and toes so hard that they're spreading them out across the day...or even two days...:'( but ngl, feeling despondent already :'( but so happy for anyone who got an interview, bestest of luck to everyone :')


----------



## Nidhi Kamath

Lu Li said:


> Yes, under my Application page.


Hi where exactly ? can you share a screenshot ? If possible Thank you and Goodluck for the interview


----------



## Browncapital

emmk said:


> crossing my fingers and toes so hard that they're spreading them out across the day...or even two days...:'( but ngl, feeling despondent already :'( but so happy for anyone who got an interview, bestest of luck to everyone :')



I’m a little upset I didn’t make it to the semifinals this time around. I’m hoping I can find a job in the industry and will reapply next year. 

Good luck to everyone! I hope you all who are getting interviewed get in!


----------



## Lu Li

Nidhi Kamath said:


> Hi where exactly ? can you share a screenshot ? If possible Thank you and Goodluck for the interview


I got the e-mail after I got the interview request on the Application Status page. Maybe they will send out the interview requests over a span of a couple of days, keep waiting! Good luck


----------



## Chris W

Good luck everybody! Remember to add your application to our database if you haven't already.

Here's our current stats including acceptance after interview from the data on the linked page below:


Columbia University - Screenwriting/Directing (M.F.A.) Acceptance Rate






24%

Admitted
75   out of   314   Admitted



23%

Waitlisted
73   out of   314   Waitlisted



53%

*Not Admitted*
166   out of   314   Not Admitted












See our full Admission Statistics for this program including interview and acceptance notification dates, accepted GPAs, waitlist acceptance rate, demographics of accepted applicants, $ amount of scholarship awarded, and more...


----------



## FuschiaFlows

What days do y'all have available to interview?


----------



## Nidhi Kamath

Lu Li said:


> I got the e-mail after I got the interview request on the Application Status page. Maybe they will send out the interview requests over a span of a couple of days, keep waiting! Good luck


Thank you Lu Li for sharing  Goodluck for the interview rock it


----------



## JoeIrv22

Do you think notifications are going to be sent out throughout the day?


----------



## Browncapital

JoeIrv22 said:


> Do you think notifications are going to be sent out throughout the day?



IDK. Do you think they sent them all today or are still continuing in the next couple of days?


----------



## notthatguypal

JoeIrv22 said:


> Do you think notifications are going to be sent out throughout the day?


I think that would make sense. My friend told me they received their interview request one day after everyone posted about it in the threads (last year). So, there is still time, and every year is different. If it doesn't work out there are other schools too!


----------



## its_me_mari

Hey everyone!

Congratulations to everyone that got an interview request!!
Your interviews are gonna be great!! 

Still waiting here. 
Maybe they did a lunch break? hahahaha


----------



## Browncapital

its_me_mari said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> Congratulations to everyone that got an interview request!!
> Your interviews are gonna be great!!
> 
> Still waiting here.
> Maybe they did a lunch break? hahahaha



I'm hoping I get one too. Is it likely they will send more out throughout the day or the next couple of days? How does it usually go?


----------



## JHD

I really struck out this year. Haven't received an interview from AFI, USC (Stark), or Columbia.

Congratulations to everyone that has! That's truly amazing news!


----------



## mcama

Anyone who was waitlisted last year not receive a request this year?

How about those who received interviews thus far? First time applicants? Former rejections? Waitlisted last year?

Just trying to get a gauge.


----------



## its_me_mari

mcama said:


> Anyone who was waitlisted last year not receive a request this year?
> 
> How about those who received interviews thus far? First time applicants? Former rejections? Waitlisted last year?
> 
> Just trying to get a gauge.


Mee!
Waitlisted last year and no request (yet).
Trying to keep positive at least until the end of the week.


----------



## Veer

Usually, they send all the interview requests out in a day. So if I don’t get it by tonight, I am going to be losing hope. Although I’d be kidding myself if I say I would stop waiting.


mcama said:


> Anyone who was waitlisted last year not receive a request this year?
> 
> How about those who received interviews thus far? First time applicants? Former rejections? Waitlisted last year?
> 
> Just trying to get a gauge.


I was also waitlisted last year, but no request yet.


----------



## Browncapital

Jasim said:


> Usually, they send all the interview requests out in a day. So if I don’t get it by tonight, I am going to be losing hope. Although I’d be kidding myself if I say I would stop waiting.
> 
> even I was waitlisted last year, but no request. May be they just like to keep us waiting XD



I looked at the threads from last year and before. They send the mass out in one day and a couple two days after. So if you didn’t hear back Friday, I’d say its a wrap.


----------



## Zuri Zhou

mcama said:


> Anyone who was waitlisted last year not receive a request this year?
> 
> How about those who received interviews thus far? First time applicants? Former rejections?


----------



## Zuri Zhou

mcama said:


> Anyone who was waitlisted last year not receive a request this year?
> 
> How about those who received interviews thus far? First time applicants? Former rejections? Waitlisted last year?
> 
> Just trying to get a gauge.


Me!
Got waitlisted last year, didn’t receive interview request today 😔


----------



## mcama

I was waitlisted also, so that makes at least 4 of us. Interesting lol.


----------



## Zuri Zhou

In fact, I feel like my portfolio and recommendation letters are so much stronger than last year. It was frustrating for a while that I didn't get an email today, but I just re-read all my materials and I'm still confident in them!
I will continue to wait patiently. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## mcama

My material this year is stronger as well. Let’s stay patient.


----------



## fosteli124

I myself have not received a request. However I want to congratulate everyone that did! But also to those that did not also take into account that they are not only looking at your application but also curating a group of students they feel would work best together. So don’t take it too hard even tho it’s upsetting. You might have been an amazing applicant but they might have felt you didn’t mesh into the group of others they selected.


----------



## mcama

All hope is not lost. My request just came in. Stay positive guys.


----------



## Rhipp

I just got a request too! Good vibes everyone!


----------



## Camilo_Ma

Hello!  I just got my interview request too!


----------



## Zuri Zhou

Got my interview request 20 mins ago！


----------



## JoeIrv22

Stay hopeful guys they said they will be sending notifications until the end of the week! Still praying on mine


----------



## dchuang0710

Just got mine too! Scheduled it on the 24th. Anyone knows the acceptance/interviews ratio?


----------



## Bergmanbaby

After what happened last year I’d say it’s honestly too hard to say. And it’s not worth stressing about. Just prep for your interview and hope for the best lol


----------



## Lunathena

Really scared. Haven't heard about mine yet. Good luck to everyone who did! Nail it guys!


----------



## FuschiaFlows

dchuang0710 said:


> Just got mine too! Scheduled it on the 24th. Anyone knows the acceptance/interviews ratio?


I'm also curious about the acceptance / interviews ratio. 

Anyone know how much influence the interview has? From past threads I've read it seems hard to gauge why some people are admitted after the interview and others are not.


----------



## Veer

Got an interview request about an hour ago! All the best to everyone!


----------



## Chris W

dchuang0710 said:


> Anyone knows the acceptance/interviews ratio?





FuschiaFlows said:


> I'm also curious about the acceptance / interviews ratio.


This data from applications in our database can be found on page linked below. The extra Supporting Member data shows percentage accepted who were interviewed, percentage accepted off waitlist, percentage accepted without interview, and age, country, experience, and undergraduate degree of accepted applicants. And much more. 


Columbia University - Screenwriting/Directing (M.F.A.) Acceptance Rate






24%

Admitted
75   out of   314   Admitted



23%

Waitlisted
73   out of   314   Waitlisted



53%

*Not Admitted*
166   out of   314   Not Admitted












See our full Admission Statistics for this program including interview and acceptance notification dates, accepted GPAs, waitlist acceptance rate, demographics of accepted applicants, $ amount of scholarship awarded, and more...


----------



## LIN CINDY

Has anyone already finished their interview? How was that?


----------



## FuschiaFlows

LIN CINDY said:


> Has anyone already finished their interview? How was that?


Curious about this, too. When have y'all / are y'all interviewing? I had 02/24 and 03/07 - think I'm going to interview earlier.


----------



## LIN CINDY

FuschiaFlows said:


> Curious about this, too. When have y'all / are y'all interviewing? I had 02/24 and 03/07 - think I'm going to interview earlier.


I had 02/26.


----------



## its_me_mari

Congrats on the interview requests for those that got one today!!!

Although I haven't received an interview request _yet _(trying to stay positive), I was waitlisted last year.
So if you want to ask about the interview I had last year, hit me up! No problem at all


----------



## alek

FuschiaFlows said:


> Curious about this, too. When have y'all / are y'all interviewing? I had 02/24 and 03/07 - think I'm going to interview earlier.


I was offered 2/15-16 and 2/22-23. Ended up picking 2/15 so we'll see how it goes!


----------



## howdoigetin

Do you guys think getting the earlier interview request is a better sign? I just got mine in the late window.


----------



## 123321

its_me_mari said:


> Congrats on the interview requests for those that got one today!!!
> 
> Although I haven't received an interview request _yet _(trying to stay positive), I was waitlisted last year.
> So if you want to ask about the interview I had last year, hit me up! No problem at all


Appreciate if you could share your interview experience. Could you tell us what questions they asked you? 
It seems like CU really sent out a lot of interviews, does that mean the acceptance rate after interviews is low?


----------



## FuschiaFlows

howdoigetin said:


> Do you guys think getting the earlier interview request is a better sign? I just got mine in the late window.


IDK hard to say. I’m curious to though. I got my interview invite early even though I applied late which was surprising to me. I expected to hear back about interviews later than others.


----------



## Jinna Dee

Were you all asked to put your phone number when submitting an interview time slot?


----------



## its_me_mari

123321 said:


> Appreciate if you could share your interview experience. Could you tell us what questions they asked you?
> It seems like CU really sent out a lot of interviews, does that mean the acceptance rate after interviews is low?


Yes, of course 

I can remember some of them:

- Why Columbia? Why an MFA now?
- What are your main inspirations (movies, directors, writers)
- Where do you take your ideas from?
- What is the thing that you struggle with the most with screenwriting?
- How is your creative process when you have an idea? How you work that into a script?
- How/where do you see yourself in the future?
- If I had any connections with different types of arts like music, dance...
- Any questions for us?

But I think that it also varies from person to person and from interviewer to interviewer!

I also don't know if there are some differences for people who are more into directing than screenwriting. But I believe the core questions are the same. I would definitely prepare an "elevator pitch" too, about something you want to film/write. AFI asks for it _for sure_ in the screenwriting MFA and I've seen some people getting asked that. Maybe is good to have something casual prepared in case they ask.

I don't know a lot about the rates. But I remember that they accept around 50 people if I'm not mistaken!


----------



## Browncapital

Wow! Congrats guys! 

I haven’t heard back but considering people already got some today, I’d say it’s a wrap for me? 

Well hopefully I’ll have better luck with the other schools but best of luck to you guys. Are you guys nervous for the interview?


----------



## Meredith_Blake

Congrats to those that got an interview request!

Just wanted to give input on a few things asked. I really don't think it matters when an interview request is sent out or when you sent in your application. The deadline for the application is December and the faculty - from my understanding - do not look at any applications until they're back at the school in January. They then set up slots for interviews based on faculty availability. I think the rolling out of requests over a couple of days is to do with the administrative process. It's easy to read into absolutely everything in a situation like this, but please try not to. Focus on what you can control.

For the interview, there is only one thing I can say for sure that is important. Make sure your personality and your perspectives come through. They want to know that you have a story to tell. Something that's unique to you. I could go on about my own assumptions as to what else they're looking for but I'm not sure that's helpful, because the only ones who know for sure are the faculty. There are of course the givens though, in any interview - show passion, maturity, ability to take on critique, ask questions, be polite, make them laugh if you can.


----------



## JoeIrv22

Did anyone receive anything today ?


----------



## Browncapital

JoeIrv22 said:


> Did anyone receive anything today ?



I didn't but I checked my Columbia portal and it just says that the application is complete. Assuming the interview process is placed on it prior to one getting an email, I think it's safe to say I'm officially out of the ringer for Columbia. I think today at 10:00am is the last day and time for anyone to get an interview request.


----------



## lschiozer

Browncapital said:


> I didn't but I checked my Columbia portal and it just says that the application is complete. Assuming the interview process is placed on it prior to one getting an email, I think it's safe to say I'm officially out of the ringer for Columbia. I think today at 10:00am is the last day and time for anyone to get an interview request.


It's the same thing for me. I'm still hopeful until the end of the day, but I don't think it will happen anymore.


----------



## Amberwx

Same here. I guess this is the end for me. I don't think they will send any requests during the weekend.


lschiozer said:


> It's the same thing for me. I'm still hopeful until the end of the day, but I don't think it will happen anymore.


----------



## JHD

There's like no chance of getting in without an interview right? I know for the Stark program at USC it explicitly states on their website that an interview is required for admittance but Columbia's is a little more ambiguous. I know it's highly unlikely either way, but was just curious if there were cases of students getting accepted without interviews.


----------



## mcama

They said in the info session that an interview is required. 

I thought for USC (screenwriting) there is no interview?


----------



## JHD

mcama said:


> They said in the info session that an interview is required.
> 
> I thought for USC (screenwriting) there is no interview?


There isn’t, I was talking about the Stark program


----------



## mandrewvi

Staying hopeful, but pretty bummed.


----------



## Jinna Dee

Amberwx said:


> Same here. I guess this is the end for me. I don't think they will send any requests during the weekend.


My interview is scheduled on Sunday, so I'm assuming they still work over the weekend! Stay positive guys!


----------



## JADEL

JHD said:


> I know for the Stark program at USC it explicitly states on their website that an interview is required for admittance


Where did it say that? I can't find it on the website. 😳


----------



## Bel225

Did anyone else get a very late interview slot? Mine is mid march and I haven’t seen anyone else with a late interview


----------



## Bel225

Bel225 said:


> Did anyone else get a very late interview slot? Mine is mid march and I haven’t seen anyone else with a late interview


Glad I have some time to prepare though!


----------



## FuschiaFlows

Bel225 said:


> Did anyone else get a very late interview slot? Mine is mid march and I haven’t seen anyone else with a late interview


Were you only given one day for interview slots? I was just given two days the latest being 3/7. I do wonder what influences interview days because it would seem they vary person to person.


----------



## mcama

FuschiaFlows said:


> Were you only given one day for interview slots? I was just given two days the latest being 3/7. I do wonder what influences interview days because it would seem they vary person to person.


I was only given 3 date options, 2/22-2/24.


----------



## Lunathena

I didn't get any interview request 😭😭


----------



## Bel225

FuschiaFlows said:


> Were you only given one day for interview slots? I was just given two days the latest being 3/7. I do wonder what influences interview days because it would seem they vary person to person.


I was given three days - the last on March 16th. Seems really late, who knows!


----------



## Wonderwoman

Is anybody done with the interview? What questions were asked?


----------



## Chris W

Wonderwoman said:


> Is anybody done with the interview? What questions were asked?


Check out old threads as well for what happened last year:



			Search results for query: Columbia


----------



## Jennie.

Hi did anyone choose to interview after March?


----------



## Jennie.

😉


----------



## ChiaFettuccine

Just had my interview yesterday (I'm applying for the screenwriting concentration) with Eric Mendelsohn and David Klass. 
The interview was laid back, lovely, and full of laughter.

They asked me some of the typical questions...
Where I'm living right now?
What I'm currently doing work-wise?
Why an MFA and why now?
Why Columbia?
Any questions for them?

It was my first ever MFA interview, and I feel somewhat foolish with how many answers I had prepared that didn't even come up. They knew my resume and my writing samples inside and out and asked most of their questions about my personal reasons for seeking this degree. Fingers crossed and good luck to everyone still waiting!


----------



## FuschiaFlows

For those who already interviewed, did you find out your interviewers name before the interview?


----------



## ChiaFettuccine

FuschiaFlows said:


> For those who already interviewed, did you find out your interviewers name before the interview?


No. The email just said something along the lines of 'faculty members.'


----------



## mandrewvi

Hi Everyone! Out of curiosity, how many of you took time off to work on your applications?


----------



## Bergmanbaby

mandrewvi said:


> Hi Everyone! Out of curiosity, how many of you took time off to work on your applications?
> 
> I was working full-time (around 40+ hours a week) and had to make the most out of my free time. I am prematurely planning to reapply this year and I am wondering if I should take time off this go around?
> 
> I feel like my application may have suffered because of this. Any advice is much appreciated!


I think if you're applying to the directing track it would help to take time off to shoot a film


----------



## FuschiaFlows

mandrewvi said:


> Hi Everyone! Out of curiosity, how many of you took time off to work on your applications?
> 
> I was working full-time (around 40+ hours a week) and had to make the most out of my free time. I am prematurely planning to reapply this year and I am wondering if I should take time off this go around?
> 
> I feel like my application may have suffered because of this. Any advice is much appreciated!


I took three weeks off to work on my applications and I think it was incredibly beneficial.


----------



## yod

Hello everyone, I have no experience with MFA interviews and I wonder if they would ask you to "tell me about yourself" to commence the interview? thank you in advance


----------



## notaprincess

Did anyone get an interview without submitting a visual sample? I’m planning to apply for screenwriting next year but wondering how important the “optional” visual exercise is…thanks in advance!!


----------



## its_me_mari

Catano said:


> Did anyone get an interview without submitting a visual sample? I’m planning to apply for screenwriting next year but wondering how important the “optional” visual exercise is…thanks in advance!!


Yes! Last year I got an interview without the visual exercise! (I'm screenwriting focused) 
This year I didn't get one!


----------



## mcama

Catano said:


> Did anyone get an interview without submitting a visual sample? I’m planning to apply for screenwriting next year but wondering how important the “optional” visual exercise is…thanks in advance!!



Me. This year and last I only sent written work (WL last year, interview this year).


----------



## VBM

I took time off work to work on them, it took a while to write and shoot! I got an interview last year and they asked questions about both writing samples and why I wrote them, what my writing process is, an example of a film I'd like to make. I didn't get in  Hoping for better results this year! Has anybody had their interview this year, what did they ask?


----------



## FuschiaFlows

VBM said:


> I took time off work to work on them, it took a while to write and shoot! I got an interview last year and they asked questions about both writing samples and why I wrote them, what my writing process is, an example of a film I'd like to make. I didn't get in  Hoping for better results this year! Has anybody had their interview this year, what did they ask?


I think a few interview questions were posted in this thread a few pages back.


----------



## FuschiaFlows

Does anyone have an interview past mid-March? Trying to get a sense on when the last interviews are scheduled and thus when we may hear back on decisions.


----------



## It_movie

FuschiaFlows said:


> Does anyone have an interview past mid-March? Trying to get a sense on when the last interviews are scheduled and thus when we may hear back on decisions.


You’ll hear back in April


----------



## howdoigetin

Can someone who applied last year explain why it seems like all the acceptances came from the same two interviewers? I was just looking through last year's forum. Also, do we know if there were deferrals last year? It doesn't seem likely since no one got off the waitlist.


----------



## lschiozer

Catano said:


> Did anyone get an interview without submitting a visual sample? I’m planning to apply for screenwriting next year but wondering how important the “optional” visual exercise is…thanks in advance!!


I didn't submit a visual sample and did not get the interview. Another person I know submitted and got it.


----------



## its_me_mari

howdoigetin said:


> Can someone who applied last year explain why it seems like all the acceptances came from the same two interviewers? I was just looking through last year's forum. Also, do we know if there were deferrals last year? It doesn't seem likely since no one got off the waitlist.


There were a lot of deferrals due to 2020. A lot of people chose not to go to film school during corona and ended up going in 2021. About the interviewers I wonder the same. I wasn’t interviewed by them and my friends who were waitlisted were in the same situation. So no idea. Maybe just coincidence


----------



## howdoigetin

its_me_mari said:


> There were a lot of deferrals due to 2020. A lot of people chose not to go to film school during corona and ended up going in 2021. About the interviewers I wonder the same. I wasn’t interviewed by them and my friends who were waitlisted were in the same situation. So no idea. Maybe just coincidence


It may just be a pure numbers thing. They interviewed the most people therefore the bulk of the acceptances came from them. I would find it hard to believe that who you were interviewed by holds any increased weight.


----------



## its_me_mari

howdoigetin said:


> It may just be a pure numbers thing. They interviewed the most people therefore the bulk of the acceptances came from them. I would find it hard to believe that who you were interviewed by holds any increased weight.


That’s what I think too. It appears that they interviewed way more than the others!


----------



## FuschiaFlows

howdoigetin said:


> Can someone who applied last year explain why it seems like all the acceptances came from the same two interviewers? I was just looking through last year's forum. Also, do we know if there were deferrals last year? It doesn't seem likely since no one got off the waitlist.


It almost makes me wonder how evaluative the interview actually is or if decisions are already made on candidates before they even step into the interview. 

That said, I think interviewers are probably selected based on interviewee availability and background.


----------



## Nidhi Kamath

I haven't got any interview calls yet from Columbia  But when I had emailed them they replied saying not getting an interview doesn't mean one is not being considered. So that's good news for people like me who haven't got any interview calls from Columbia yet.


----------



## Bergmanbaby

Does anyone who interviewed want to talk a little about how it went? I just had mine and I’m feeling pretty good about it


----------



## mcama

Just finished with Trey and George. It went well (I think). Good luck all.


----------



## FuschiaFlows

mcama said:


> Just finished with Trey and George. It went well (I think). Good luck all.


Did you know they'd be your interviewers prior to interviewing? I interview later this week and still don't know who I'm meeting.


----------



## Aerosmooth

mcama said:


> Just finished with Trey and George. It went well (I think). Good luck all.


I had mine with Trey and George today  too. I feel good. It was a really relaxed conversation. I'm down to talk if anyone wants to.


----------



## Bergmanbaby

FuschiaFlows said:


> Did you know they'd be your interviewers prior to interviewing? I interview later this week and still don't know who I'm meeting.


No it’s a surprise lol


----------



## mcama

FuschiaFlows said:


> Did you know they'd be your interviewers prior to interviewing? I interview later this week and still don't know who I'm meeting.



No. I had Eric and David last year. I thought I'd have them again. Complete surprise.


----------



## filinese

Aerosmooth said:


> I had mine with Trey and George today  too. I feel good. It was a really relaxed conversation. I'm down to talk if anyone wants to.


Glad the interview went well! I have my interview this Friday. What sorts of questions/topics did y'all discuss?


----------



## mcama

Aerosmooth said:


> I had mine with Trey and George today  too. I feel good. It was a really relaxed conversation. I'm down to talk if anyone wants to.


Do you remember George’s last name? I can’t find him on the faculty page.


----------



## Aerosmooth

mcama said:


> Do you remember George’s last name? I can’t find him on the faculty page.


Sikharulidze


----------



## Aerosmooth

filinese said:


> Glad the interview went well! I have my interview this Friday. What sorts of questions/topics did y'all discuss?





filinese said:


> Glad the interview went well! I have my interview this Friday. What sorts of questions/topics did y'all discuss?


So I don't know how helpful this will be since they only asked one true question and it was very specific to me. I'm a lawyer so they asked me about the type of law I practice and if I was interested in stories about justice/other law related topics. Otherwise we just discussed lawyers who are filmmakers, script ideas I had, and some of their recent or upcoming work. They also brought up me applying for the second time.


----------



## mcama

Aerosmooth said:


> So I don't know how helpful this will be since they only asked one true question and it was very specific to me. I'm a lawyer so they asked me about the type of law I practice and if I was interested in stories about justice/other law related topics. Otherwise we just discussed lawyers who are filmmakers, script ideas I had, and some of their recent or upcoming work. They also brought up me applying for the second time.


Interesting. I too am a return applicant and they only asked like two true questions and mentioned reapplying.

Curious, did they record your interview? Mine was recorded lol


----------



## Chris W

I just noticed that the dean responded to the WSJ article so I added a news article about it: (they responded in July just noticed now)














 Columbia News: Dean Carol Becker in Response to the Wall Street Journal Article


					In response to the Wall St. Journal article ‘Financially Hobbled for Life’: The Elite Master’s Degrees That Don’t Pay Off, Dean Carol has posted a response on Columbia's website:

"Dear School of the Arts Community:

 I am writing in response to yesterday’s Wall Street Journal article about...
				


FilmSchool.org
Feb 22, 2022
Category: Film School News


----------



## filinese

Aerosmooth said:


> So I don't know how helpful this will be since they only asked one true question and it was very specific to me. I'm a lawyer so they asked me about the type of law I practice and if I was interested in stories about justice/other law related topics. Otherwise we just discussed lawyers who are filmmakers, script ideas I had, and some of their recent or upcoming work. They also brought up me applying for the second time.


Appreciate the response! Good to know it was pretty specific to you. Seems like a pretty laid-back interview overall.


----------



## Aerosmooth

mcama said:


> Interesting. I too am a return applicant and they only asked like two true questions and mentioned reapplying.
> 
> Curious, did they record your interview? Mine was recorded lol


Hopefully it's a good thing! And yeah they recorded it.


----------



## goob

Had my interview the other day with Blair & Jeannie. Thought it went well and like others mentioned it was a quick and laid back chat. My interview wasn't recorded, but I saw them taking notes throughout. I appreciate the convenience of being able to do Zoom interviews, but it can be slightly maddening trying to decipher what their etiquette means! Good luck to everyone


----------



## rac_98

goob said:


> Had my interview the other day with Blair & Jeannie. Thought it went well and like others mentioned it was a quick and laid back chat. My interview wasn't recorded, but I saw them taking notes throughout. I appreciate the convenience of being able to do Zoom interviews, but it can be slightly maddening trying to decipher what their etiquette means! Good luck to everyone


That's great! Could you share some of the questions they asked??


----------



## dchuang0710

I just had my interview with Trey and George, they were very nice. They asked me about my short, my favorite film, and a film that I saw recently. I was very impressed when they identified the film that had the biggest influence on my short right away, you can tell they really care and are really knowledge about your apps. 

I am not sure if my session was recorded, but hoping for the best.


----------



## goob

rac_98 said:


> That's great! Could you share some of the questions they asked??


Very basic stuff. It was more like a conversation than a formal interview tbh. They're very kind and upfront that they're not trying to trick you -- just trying to get to know you and see if you're a good fit. They asked about my background, why I'm pursuing grad school, films/filmmakers influential to me, and what I write about & why. My biggest advice is to stay calm and be honest! It definitely seems like they'd prefer for people to speak off the cuff than have canned answers.


----------



## FuschiaFlows

Also had my interview already. Think it went well - they were really impressed with my ideas which was really reassuring. Fingers crossed!


----------



## FuschiaFlows

Does anyone interview date after 3/7? Just curious when interviews will end.


----------



## mcama

FuschiaFlows said:


> Also had my interview already. Think it went well - they were really impressed with my ideas which was really reassuring. Fingers crossed!



Who did you interview with?


----------



## Jinna Dee

FuschiaFlows said:


> Does anyone interview date after 3/7? Just curious when interviews will end.


My interview is going to be 3/13. kinda weird because it's on Sunday.


----------



## Jinna Dee

FuschiaFlows said:


> Also had my interview already. Think it went well - they were really impressed with my ideas which was really reassuring. Fingers crossed!


Did they ask you to pitch any new ideas?


----------



## FuschiaFlows

mcama said:


> Who did you interview with?


Eric and Bette - they were lovely.


----------



## Diba B

Hey everyone! Did anyone get the chance to talk about the financial issues and paying for tuition in their interview?


----------



## VBM

Hey, had my interview yesterday, super nice! The questions were:
What are you up to right now?
I said I was writing some things so they asked what they were and I told them two things. They then gave feedback/advice on what I should work on.
Why an MFA and why move country to do it?
A specific question about something I said to do with science.
What films/filmmakers inspire you?
Any questions for us?


----------



## StarkWayne

Just had my interview... and the questions were pretty basic. 
What are you up to now? 
Why do you want an MFA
Stuff about my treatment and my 10-page script
What type of direction do I want to do
Is the 10-page screenplay my dream movie
If there's one existing movie that I wish I made it?

P.s. I had Eric and David.


----------



## JJGitties

Hi,

I had my interview with David and Eric yesterday. They were very sweet. Questions:
Tell us about the story of your screenplay, Where did the idea come from?
Tell us about the story of your feature film. 
and some specific questions for me.

I asked about the scholarship and they said they have not seen any one who had won a full tuition amount which was not a good news for me.

*I didn't find their emails to send thank you note. Do you guys have them?*


----------



## burungkilat

I was sweating bullets when they told me to expand on my 1-page film treatment, I think I bombed that part. But the rest were pretty standard, like what am I doing now, what tv series/film inspire me. From my end, I asked questions like how can international students find success through the programme, can I toggle between screenwriting and TV writing.

My interviewers were: Matthew & Bette


----------



## dchuang0710

"As little as possible"

Love your user name Mr. Gitties. Best of luck to you!


----------



## mcama

JJGitties said:


> Hi,
> 
> I had my interview with David and Eric yesterday. They were very sweet. Questions:
> Tell us about the story of your screenplay, Where did the idea come from?
> Tell us about the story of your feature film.
> and some specific questions for me.
> 
> I asked about the scholarship and they said they have not seen any one who had won a full tuition amount which was not a good news for me.
> 
> *I didn't find their emails to send thank you note. Do you guys have them?*



They are avail on the Columbia directory.


----------



## Bergmanbaby

JJGitties said:


> Hi,
> 
> I had my interview with David and Eric yesterday. They were very sweet. Questions:
> Tell us about the story of your screenplay, Where did the idea come from?
> Tell us about the story of your feature film.
> and some specific questions for me.
> 
> I asked about the scholarship and they said they have not seen any one who had won a full tuition amount which was not a good news for me.
> 
> *I didn't find their emails to send thank you note. Do you guys have them?*


Wait what about the scholarship? They haven’t seen anyone ever receive a full scholarship or just not this year in the admissions process


----------



## FuschiaFlows

I know for a fact people have been given full scholarships before. It's extremely rare though and usually only awarded for those in particular circumstances.


----------



## Bergmanbaby

yeah same


----------



## howdoigetin

JJGitties said:


> Hi,
> 
> I had my interview with David and Eric yesterday. They were very sweet. Questions:
> Tell us about the story of your screenplay, Where did the idea come from?
> Tell us about the story of your feature film.
> and some specific questions for me.
> 
> I asked about the scholarship and they said they have not seen any one who had won a full tuition amount which was not a good news for me.
> 
> *I didn't find their emails to send thank you note. Do you guys have them?*


There is a Columbia faculty directory where you can look up their names. Here is the link.





__





						Columbia University: Directory
					





					directory.columbia.edu


----------



## sdashiel

Hello! I had my interview with two screenwriting professors, one being Jamal. I applied to Directing/screenwriting so I’m curious if, because I was interviewed by two screenwriters, I’m not being considered into Directing. Could this be the case? Or is it more of an aleatory selection of interviewers inside the department? Thanks.


----------



## howdoigetin

sdashiel said:


> Hello! I had my interview with two screenwriting professors, one being Jamal. I applied to Directing/screenwriting so I’m curious if, because I was interviewed by two screenwriters, I’m not being considered into Directing. Could this be the case? Or is it more of an aleatory selection of interviewers inside the department? Thanks.


It's the exact same program for the first year. You chose your concentration starting in year two!


----------



## FuschiaFlows

Does anyone know the most appropriate way to address the professors over email (to send a thank you note)? Is it "Hi Professor..." or just their "Hi _[first name]_?


----------



## chickensaladcitizen

FuschiaFlows said:


> Does anyone know the most appropriate way to address the professors over email (to send a thank you note)? Is it "Hi Professor..." or just their "Hi _[first name]_?


You can say, "Dear Professor"


----------



## LIN CINDY

Does anyone know when will the directing program hear the notifications?


----------



## mcama

LIN CINDY said:


> Does anyone know when will the directing program hear the notifications?



At least two very long weeks ahead.


----------



## dchuang0710

Did anyone get a reply from interviewers after sending a thank you note?


----------



## Isaac Z

dchuang0710 said:


> Did anyone get a reply from interviewers after sending a thank you note?


I was interviewed by Tom and did not get a reply for my thank you note. This is my first time ever sending a thank you note, so I'm also wondering if anyone else has received a email back.


----------



## mcama

Isaac Z said:


> I was interviewed by Tom and did not get a reply for my thank you note. This is my first time ever sending a thank you note, so I'm also wondering if anyone else has received a email back.



I received responses but I also did last year too. I don’t think it matters. I wouldn’t look too far into it.


----------



## Isaac Z

mcama said:


> I received responses but I also did last year too. I don’t think it matters. I wouldn’t look too far into it.


Yea I assume they are busy enough with all the interviews.


----------



## notthatguypal

sdashiel said:


> Hello! I had my interview with two screenwriting professors, one being Jamal. I applied to Directing/screenwriting so I’m curious if, because I was interviewed by two screenwriters, I’m not being considered into Directing. Could this be the case? Or is it more of an aleatory selection of interviewers inside the department? Thanks.


Hi! I was also interviewed by Jamal and another screenwriting professor Barbara. I think it's more of an availability thing for them. My application was very directing-focused and they mostly talked to me about my visual sample, so I doubt that they thought of me as more of a writer. Hope this helps! Wishing you the best of luck!


----------



## Nidhi Kamath

Hi any idea by when will the results be out ?


----------



## Dudethatsabadmovie

Does no interview request eliminate you from consideration ?


----------



## qwerty123

Nidhi Kamath said:


> Hi any idea by when will the results be out ?


I've heard April, but I've also heard towards the end of March. In other words, I know nothing.


----------



## Chris W

Dudethatsabadmovie said:


> Does no interview request eliminate you from consideration ?


Judging from our acceptance stats on the page linked below I think an interview is required;


Columbia University - Screenwriting/Directing (M.F.A.) Acceptance Rate






24%

Admitted
75   out of   314   Admitted



23%

Waitlisted
73   out of   314   Waitlisted



53%

*Not Admitted*
166   out of   314   Not Admitted












See our full Admission Statistics for this program including interview and acceptance notification dates, accepted GPAs, waitlist acceptance rate, demographics of accepted applicants, $ amount of scholarship awarded, and more...


----------



## ThereLately

Anyone know how to find your interviewers' emails to send a thank you? I had Hilary and Ian


----------



## mcama

ThereLately said:


> Anyone know how to find your interviewers' emails to send a thank you? I had Hilary and Ian


Faculty directory 



			Columbia University: Directory


----------



## Jinna Dee

My interview is going to be on 3/13. Am I the last one...? Anyone later than me?


----------



## MintBasil

Anyone still interviewing? It seems like most wrapped up this past week/end.
Also, has anyone's portals changed?


----------



## Yang Qian

MintBasil said:


> Anyone still interviewing? It seems like most wrapped up this past week/end.
> Also, has anyone's portals changed?


nothing changed on my portal. hopefully the result will come out this week... I hate the waiting 😭


----------



## It_movie

I don’t think it’ll be that soon. Columbia is usually the last one….


----------



## FuschiaFlows

It_movie said:


> I don’t think it’ll be that soon. Columbia is usually the last one….


If we're loosely following the timeline of last years decisions, I think CP applicants should be hearing back this week if they haven't already and Screen/Directing should be hearing back next week.


----------



## thep2k2

Waiting on CP decision, it could come any day now.


----------



## Bel225

Jinna Dee said:


> My interview is going to be on 3/13. Am I the last one...? Anyone later than me?


Mine is tomorrow! I haven't heard of anyone later..!


----------



## JJGitties

dchuang0710 said:


> "As little as possible"
> 
> Love your user name Mr. Gitties. Best of luck to you!


Thank you. Best of luck to you as well.


----------



## JJGitties

Bergmanbaby said:


> Wait what about the scholarship? They haven’t seen anyone ever receive a full scholarship or just not this year in the admissions process


Well they told me that they have not seen anyone receive a full tuition.


----------



## JJGitties

That's what they told me. I don't know.

This is actually a response to those who said they know there are full scholarships available. I don't know why the quote disappeared.


----------



## Chris W

Everyone please be sure to add your Applications to our application database so we can improve our acceptance data and help other applicants.






						Film School Application Database
					

A database of thousands of film school applications to calculate acceptance rates to film programs and the minimum GPAs, minimum SAT and GRE scores, experience of accepted applicants, and much more....



					www.filmschool.org
				




If you have any questions on how to add your application or suggestions on how to make the database better please let me know.


----------



## Bel225

Did anyone else have Andy and Sean? Very nervously waiting!


----------



## qwerty123

Hi everyone!

I've been reading last year's thread and I was just wondering -- do accepted applicants always get a phone call prior to official announcement? Or is it simply dependent on your interviewer? Thanks!


----------



## Bel225

qwerty123 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I've been reading last year's thread and I was just wondering -- do accepted applicants always get a phone call prior to official announcement? Or is it simply dependent on your interviewer? Thanks!


I was doing the same! I think that you either get a phone call or get an email asking you to call


----------



## goob

I see that the producing applicants are starting to hear back... is it safe to assume we'll hear decisions next week?


----------



## Bel225

goob said:


> I see that the producing applicants are starting to hear back... is it safe to assume we'll hear decisions next week?


I think so!


----------



## sdashiel

Anyone got a response yet?


----------



## Bel225

sdashiel said:


> Anyone got a response yet?


Nothing here.. I don't think I've checked my phone/email more in my life!


----------



## ChiaFettuccine

Nope. My guess is tomorrow!


----------



## FuschiaFlows

Nothing yet. I wish Columbia gave a specific day / week to expect decisions ugh. I wonder for how long they will send out notifications.


----------



## mcama

Thursday is my bet.


----------



## Lu Li

Someone got the zoom call just now!


----------



## sdashiel

Lu Li said:


> Someone got the zoom call just now!


What does this mean?


----------



## Lu Li

sdashiel said:


> What does this mean?


Someone got a call from Eric, an offer call


----------



## NatalieQu

Lu Li said:


> Someone got a call from Eric


Is it a Chinese student?


----------



## Lu Li

NatalieQu said:


> Is it a Chinese student?


Yes


----------



## NatalieQu

Lu Li said:


> Yes


Thank you. Do you know if we get calls from our interviewers or just from Eric?


----------



## FuschiaFlows

Gosh, I'm so nervous now. Hoping for the best.


----------



## Lu Li

NatalieQu said:


> Thank you. Do you know if we get calls from our interviewers or just from Eric?


I guess it is from each one's interviewer.


----------



## KaylaD

does anyone else get the call？（  btw last year it lasts 3 days


----------



## Camilo_Ma

I have never been so anxious in my entire life.😅😅


----------



## 123321

Lu Li said:


> I guess it is from each one's interviewer.


Did Eric give a zoom call to that person directly or send a email first?


----------



## Lu Li

123321 said:


> Did Eric give a zoom call to that person directly or send a email first?


Send a email first.


----------



## KaylaD

NO ONE ELSE？REALLY？ I'm gonna cry ab it NOW


----------



## mcama

Good luck everyone.


----------



## Bel225

Good luck everyone! Wow this is nerve racking


----------



## izhong00

Another person I know got a call. Omgggg anxiously waiting…


----------



## mcama

izhong00 said:


> Another person I know got a call. Omgggg anxiously waiting…


US based?


----------



## Chris W

izhong00 said:


> Another person I know got a call. Omgggg anxiously waiting…


Tell them to join the forum


----------



## izhong00

mcama said:


> US based?


Yes!


----------



## FuschiaFlows

izhong00 said:


> Yes!


Which coast if you don't mind sharing?


----------



## chickensaladcitizen

My guess is that they aren't doing calls based on where the accepted students are located, but likely they are just cognizant of time zones. Good luck everyone!


----------



## Yufei

izhong00 said:


> 我认识的另一个人接到电话了。Omggg焦急急迫……


From which interviewer？thank you so much！


----------



## Bergmanbaby

I got in


----------



## It_movie

Bergmanbaby said:


> I got in


Congrats!!!


----------



## Leia09

I got in!! Received an email w/ a zoom link around 12! SO UNREAL


----------



## KaylaD

Does anyone get interviewed by Mathew and Betty？any news？


----------



## Chloe Miao

I got in!!!! Receive a zoom link!


----------



## chickensaladcitizen

Can anyone share after their calls if they were offered scholarships during the phone call, and how much if so? Congrats!


----------



## Bergmanbaby

yes the scholarship offer happens on the call


----------



## Nidhi Kamath

Is it being reflected in the application status ? Or its via email ?


----------



## MintBasil

Bergmanbaby said:


> I got in


Were you called first or get a zoom link over email first?


----------



## Bergmanbaby

an email to hop on a zoom link


----------



## MintBasil

Bergmanbaby said:


> an email to hop on a zoom link


Was it from Eric or the general admissions email address?


----------



## chickensaladcitizen

Bergmanbaby said:


> an email to hop on a zoom link


Which faculty member did you speak with?


----------



## Nidhi Kamath

How are they notifying applicants who didn’t get in ?


----------



## Yufei

*有人接受  *Mikael 和 Christina 的采访吗？任何新闻？


----------



## chickensaladcitizen

Nidhi Kamath said:


> How are they notifying applicants who didn’t get in ?


You will receive an email and a status update on your application page.


----------



## Bergmanbaby

it's from eric and the subject line is in all caps. you won't be able to miss it lol


----------



## goob

Is Eric doing all of the Zoom calls? Or has it been with whom you've all interviewed with specifically?


----------



## MintBasil

I'm really worried as I haven't gotten an email update or status update on my application. Did everyone receive the zoom call link at the same time? Any chances more will be sent?


----------



## Bergmanbaby

Eric admits everyone


----------



## Bel225

MintBasil said:


> I'm really worried as I haven't gotten an email update or status update on my application. Did everyone receive the zoom call link at the same time? Any chances more will be sent?


Seems like last year the notifications went out over two/three days so there is still hope! I'm so nervous as Columbia is my dream school


----------



## Nidhi Kamath

MintBasil said:


> I'm really worried as I haven't gotten an email update or status update on my application. Did everyone receive the zoom call link at the same time? Any chances more will be sent?


no I haven't got any email or status update.


----------



## chickensaladcitizen

MintBasil said:


> I'm really worried as I haven't gotten an email update or status update on my application. Did everyone receive the zoom call link at the same time? Any chances more will be sent?



Don't worry, more zoom links will come  Eric can't send out 40-50 invites in one day, so likely it will be over 2-3 days. Waitlist and acceptance status updates on your page are usually done after they do all the acceptance calls.


----------



## Yufei

Leia09 said:


> 我进来了！！12 点左右收到一封带有缩放链接的电子邮件！如此不真实


From eric? thank you!


----------



## FuschiaFlows

Anyone from the US interview and not hear back yet?


----------



## Nidhi Kamath

anyone who didn't have an interview and got in ?


----------



## mcama

FuschiaFlows said:


> Anyone from the US interview and not hear back yet?


Me.


----------



## Bel225

FuschiaFlows said:


> Anyone from the US interview and not hear back yet?


Me


----------



## KaylaD

Nidhi Kamath said:


> anyone who didn't have an interview and got in ?


MEEEEMEMEMMEMEMEMEMEMEMEMEMEMEMEEM


----------



## mcama

so far 5 notifications that we know about. A while still to go. Good vibes only.


----------



## Nidhi Kamath

KaylaD said:


> MEEEEMEMEMMEMEMEMEMEMEMEMEMEMEMEEM


congratulations, gives me some hope


----------



## mcama

KaylaD said:


> MEEEEMEMEMMEMEMEMEMEMEMEMEMEMEMEEM


Wait. You got in with no interview?


----------



## Chris W

Bergmanbaby said:


> I got in





Leia09 said:


> I got in!! Received an email w/ a zoom link around 12! SO UNREAL





Chloe Miao said:


> I got in!!!! Receive a zoom link!





KaylaD said:


> MEEEEMEMEMMEMEMEMEMEMEMEMEMEMEMEEM


Congrats everyone! *Please be sure to add or update your applications!* ESPECIALLY if you got in without an interview! I think that's new!

The page to join the private Columbia club is here:



			PRIVATE CLUB - Columbia University
		


And the private forum is here:



			https://www.filmschool.org/forums/columbia-university-private-forum.159/
		


Private thread for 2022 accepted applicants is here:



			https://www.filmschool.org/threads/columbia-university-fall-2022-accepted-applicants.30608/
		


Congrats!!! 🎉🎉🎉


----------



## howdoigetin

Does anyone know if there is a pattern to how they give acceptances? Alphabetical, Interview Date, Reverse Interview Date, Interviewer?


----------



## Jennie.

I got in! Good luck to everyone!


----------



## FuschiaFlows

howdoigetin said:


> Does anyone know if there is a pattern to how they give acceptances? Alphabetical, Interview Date, Reverse Interview Date, Interviewer?


I'd like to know this as well.


----------



## alek

Got in! The email had the subject header "Columbia University Film MFA Program" and then a Zoom link. No mention of acceptance in the email so I was little bit worried lol. Got it at 1:18 pm EST after checking this thread constantly.

I was interviewed on Feb. 18th if I recall and my last name is top of the alphabet, so I really don't think there's any rhyme or reason to how they send these out.

Congrats to everyone else! Hope to see some of y'all in the fall.


----------



## chickensaladcitizen

For those of you who just got in, did you get your email around noon as well, or did some get theirs more recently?


----------



## ChiaFettuccine

Got in as well! Got the email at 10:47am ET and talked with Eric over zoom at noon!


----------



## Bergmanbaby

I got mine at 9:45 am so seems like they're doing batches.


----------



## Mr. November

I got in! I received an email 30 mins ago with a zoom link. I opened the zoom link and I waited in the waiting room for about 10 mins and Eric gave me the news!


----------



## Veer

All those who got accepted, who did you interview with?


----------



## mcama

Anyone who got in - did you interview with Trey?


----------



## Mr. November

Veer said:


> All those who got accepted, who did you interview with?


i interviewed with bogdan and david


----------



## sdashiel

Did anyone that got in got a *full scholarship*? Or what was the percentage? Are you a *Fulbrighter*? Also, where are you from or reside at?
Ty.


----------



## KaylaD

I got interviewed by Mathew and Betty


mcama said:


> Wait. You got in with no interview?


I got in and I interviewed with Mathew and Betty


----------



## thanksforhavingme

I just got an email from Eric saying to hop on a Zoom call. I did and he told me I got in and got a $30,000 scholarship.

To those who haven’t gotten any email; stick with it. I got waitlisted last year. You never know when it’s gonna work out for you. Best of luck!


----------



## Chris W

thanksforhavingme said:


> I just got an email from Eric saying to hop on a Zoom call. I did and he told me I got in and got a $30,000 scholarship.
> 
> To those who haven’t gotten any email; stick with it. I got waitlisted last year. You never know when it’s gonna work out for you. Best of luck!


Nice! Be sure to update that scholarship information in your application on this site is you haven't already. Congrats!

That scholarship data is really helpful to people.


----------



## Rhipp

I haven't heard anything yet


----------



## ZhangDi

thanksforhavingme said:


> I just got an email from Eric saying to hop on a Zoom call. I did and he told me I got in and got a $30,000 scholarship.
> 
> To those who haven’t gotten any email; stick with it. I got waitlisted last year. You never know when it’s gonna work out for you. Best of luck!


Congrats!! Are these scholarships given to you in the first year or in two years?


----------



## bismastani

I still haven’t heard anything and I’m getting impatient 😩


----------



## Bel225

Me too! I've been refreshing all day.. I'm certain that there will be more news tomorrow and likely the day after that too.


----------



## FuschiaFlows

Yeah, I'm going to hold out hope for tomorrow and the following day. I was just expecting to hear back earlier since I received the interview invite and interviewed earlier. (anyone in the same boat?)I see a few US and International folks heard back today too so I'm not really sure what order if any they'e going. But, maybe there's no real order or maybe I got waitlisted / rejected haha.


----------



## Wonderwoman

Anyone interviewed by Hilary got a call?


----------



## 123321

anyone interviews by Jamal got a call?


----------



## FuschiaFlows

Anyone interview with Eric and not get a call yet?


----------



## mcama

There’s no way all offers came out. 48 spots have to be filled. I bet it goes to Friday.


----------



## Iraschwips

FuschiaFlows said:


> Yeah, I'm going to hold out hope for tomorrow and the following day. I was just expecting to hear back earlier since I received the interview invite and interviewed earlier. (anyone in the same boat?)I see a few US and International folks heard back today too so I'm not really sure what order if any they'e going. But, maybe there's no real order or maybe I got waitlisted / rejected haha.


Yes, I also got an interview invite early and interviewed on the 22nd of February. I have not heard anything today


----------



## dchuang0710

I got in too! But Eric did not mention any scholarships…is that it for scholarships?


----------



## FuschiaFlows

dchuang0710 said:


> I got in too! But Eric did not mention any scholarships…is that it for scholarships?


congrats! What time did you get the call?


----------



## happyone

Someone mentioned he/she got in without an interview. Is that right?


----------



## chickensaladcitizen

happyone said:


> Someone mentioned he/she got in without an interview. Is that right?


No, they corrected themselves after. They had an interview.


----------



## happyone

chickensaladcitizen said:


> No, they corrected themselves after. They had an interview.


Oh well, I don't know why but I'm pretty confident in my material though! I believe I submitted a strong application. I also believe that I'm the only applicant from Morocco who applied to an MFA in Film at Columbia, as I'm currently finishing an undergraduate degree in Communication Studies in a university that uses English as the language of instruction. My English proficiency requirement was waived. I'm just sad I didn't get an interview invite and, thus, I have to accept that I got rejected. I can't believe this 😔😢


----------



## Bel225

happyone said:


> Oh well, I don't know why but I'm pretty confident in my material though! I believe I submitted a strong application. I also believe that I'm the only applicant from Morocco who applied to an MFA in Film at Columbia, as I'm currently finishing an undergraduate degree in Communication Studies in a university that uses English as the language of instruction. My English proficiency requirement was waived. I'm just sad I didn't get an interview invite and, thus, I have to accept that I got rejected. I can't believe this 😔😢


I know it can be so disheartening. I only applied to NYU last year and I didn't get an interview and was pretty down about it. I tried again this year and while NYU was still unsuccessful (guessing it's not a good fit!!) I managed to get an interview at Columbia and accepted at some other related programs. It can be so hard but continue to believe in your work and application and keep trying


----------



## MintBasil

Wondering if I should throw in the towel cause I never got the call today. I felt pretty good about my application materials / portfolio but maybe the interview meant more than I had realized. I'm feeling really defeated ugh.


----------



## Bergmanbaby

Absolutely do not do that! They admit people over a span of 2-3 days. There's still tomorrow and most likely some of Friday too


----------



## chickensaladcitizen

MintBasil said:


> Wondering if I should throw in the towel cause I never got the call today. I felt pretty good about my application materials / portfolio but maybe the interview meant more than I had realized. I'm feeling really defeated ugh.


Don't lose hope!


----------



## qwerty123

So Eric is the only one doing the calls? Has anyone received a call/email from other interviewers so far?


----------



## bismastani

I’m holding out hope for tomorrow and Friday.


----------



## Lunathena

happyone said:


> Oh well, I don't know why but I'm pretty confident in my material though! I believe I submitted a strong application. I also believe that I'm the only applicant from Morocco who applied to an MFA in Film at Columbia, as I'm currently finishing an undergraduate degree in Communication Studies in a university that uses English as the language of instruction. My English proficiency requirement was waived. I'm just sad I didn't get an interview invite and, thus, I have to accept that I got rejected. I can't believe this 😔😢


Same 😿


----------



## Lunathena

MintBasil said:


> Wondering if I should throw in the towel cause I never got the call today. I felt pretty good about my application materials / portfolio but maybe the interview meant more than I had realized. I'm feeling really defeated ugh.


I feel the same. And I’m disappointed by how someone just randomly jumped into saying they got in without an interview. We understand that you’re excited but please read what you’re replying to carefully. A lot of us felt a spark of hope for nothing. 😔


----------



## Urehen

bismastani said:


> I’m holding out hope for tomorrow and Friday.


Same here!! Another sleepless night!


----------



## Bergmanbaby

I just checked the thread from last year and the calls went out over 4 days. I know it's nerve-wracking but it isn't close to over yet


----------



## Bel225

ready for another day of refreshing, refreshing, refreshing!


----------



## Chris W

Lunathena said:


> And I’m disappointed by how someone just randomly jumped into saying they got in without an interview. We understand that you’re excited but please read what you’re replying to carefully. A lot of us felt a spark of hope for nothing. 😔


Oh did they say that was a mistake? I missed that reply.


----------



## KaylaD

Lunathena said:


> I feel the same. And I’m disappointed by how someone just randomly jumped into saying they got in without an interview. We understand that you’re excited but please read what you’re replying to carefully. A lot of us felt a spark of hope for nothing. 😔


I am really sry for the misunderstood ,I was trying to reply someone asked about who didn‘t receive the phone call
 but in the state.TOTALLY MY BAD （


----------



## ketkeee

Bel225 said:


> ready for another day of refreshing, refreshing, refreshing!


I feel you, I can't stop checking my email.


----------



## JJGitties

Congrats to those who got the call and I hope everyone here gets in.
To those of us who didn't receive an offer, think like this: it may be the best thing that will ever happen to us. 
I have been thinking and wondering whether it is worth all that money! 
I will be happy to receive an email but will not be unhappy if I didn't. So live freely and hope for the best.


----------



## FuschiaFlows

Quick Question: Did anyone’s portal still have the message update “Congratulations, you've been selected for an interview" after you selected your interview? The message vanished after I selected my date so I’m wondering if I’m the only one. It seems for CP folks, the message was still up until very recently.


----------



## chickensaladcitizen

FuschiaFlows said:


> Quick Question: Did anyone’s portal still have the message update “Congratulations, you've been selected for an interview" after you selected your interview? The message vanished after I selected my date so I’m wondering if I’m the only one. It seems for CP folks, the message was still up until very recently.


Mine was gone after I had my interview. It's totally normal.


----------



## cms9607

Good luck to everyone today! I’ve been silently monitoring this forum for a few months now and finally decided to participate. I got my acceptance from Eric yesterday. It’s still surreal to think about. I’m pulling for the lot of you! I’m dreaming of meeting each one of you face to face in the fall!


----------



## Chris W

JJGitties said:


> To those of us who didn't receive an offer, think like this: it may be the best thing that will ever happen to us.



From an interview with @Patrick Clement

_"I see a lot of students [on the forums] feeling like two things... One is that getting into Grad School is going to make their career. It's just not true. Whether you get in or don't get in... It really isn't an indictment of how talented you are or yourself as a filmmaker. But also like, you know when I did my interviews I just decided that I was going to be myself and that's the only way to find the right fit. I know it sounds weird, but like all I did was be myself and I figured that I didn't get in it wasn't a good fit. So like that was how I knew that if I did get in somewhere and I accepted and I applied and got in... it had to be a good fit on both sides of the table. So like if it's not a good fit then.... A great example... Chapman. I was on the fence about it... I applied... and I didn't get an interview... Well obviously it wasn't a good fit. Why would I be bummed about that? Because Chapman thinks I'm not a good fit so I just move on. I interviewed at NYU but I didn't think it was exactly the right fit and I got wait-listed... so they didn't think I was a good fit either so I didn't really feel bummed about it at all.

"I mean not, not to be too esoteric... but I mean aren't we all just kind of floating around in the universe and then eventually we're just going to land where we're supposed to land I think? Honestly like do the footwork... put one foot in front of the other... and we try to stay true and honest and try not to hurt other people...Then eventually we're going to land and go where we were supposed to go... We're not all supposed to Scorsese... So I don't know man. I guess I just, maybe I have a different view of that, but like eventually we ended up where we're supposed to go as long as we keep doing the work. So hopefully kids will take it easy. I mean I think in the age of, you know, a lot of noise with a lot of people are making stuff... even at the top at the top ten film schools it's going to be at least 200 thesis films that come out of those schools every year. Not including short films that are coming out of other places... So there's a lot of noise and a lot of people are trying to get attention so I see why like Film School is just a way to sort of rise above the noise. But it's not the only way and I see a lot of stress from people [on the forums] and I wish they would just sort of not be as stressed about it. It's just life man. Not getting into film school is not the end of the world.

I mean if getting into Grad school is just your goal. You can get into grad school and then what? It's like it's sort of like when a cat tries to catch a bird for the first time... it gets it in it's mouth and it's like wait a minute... I don't know what the fuck to do now. So it's just having a bigger view of your life and your career I think will really help you in the right direction."_















 Q & A With Patrick Clement, Columbia MFA Screenwriting & Directing Student


					"I went to Columbia because I wanted to be a better storyteller and understanding structure... and I do think my storytelling
has gotten better and more complex and deeper and I'm really grateful to Columbia.... they delivered exactly what I expected them to deliver."


Recently I had the...
				


Chris W
May 19, 2019
Comments: 4
Category: Film Student Interviews


----------



## izhong00

Anyone got a call today?


----------



## Xuejie Shao

Is it over yet? Have they made all the calls already?


----------



## Xuejie Shao

izhong00 said:


> Anyone got a call today?


无辜&迷茫写在我们的脸上  哈哈哈哈


----------



## Camilo_Ma

I hope it's not over yet🥲💀


----------



## Chris W

cms9607 said:


> Good luck to everyone today! I’ve been silently monitoring this forum for a few months now and finally decided to participate. I got my acceptance from Eric yesterday. It’s still surreal to think about. I’m pulling for the lot of you! I’m dreaming of meeting each one of you face to face in the fall!


Congrats!


----------



## FuschiaFlows

It seems ~14 people on here have received offers so far based on this thread and the applications page. Assuming more offers went out to people who don't use this platform. I'd say there might be spots left today.


----------



## howdoigetin

Could be over or could be morning classes. I gave myself one day to angst and am forcing myself not to think about it any longer. In truth, rejection is part of this business, and if it is a no from Columbia we should all use this as motivation to get better.


----------



## NatalieQu

Going through the same thing here, the waiting is painful, yet it's good to find consolation from each other's company here in this community


----------



## happyone

Does it mean I got rejected? 🙄


----------



## Bel225

Not necessarily, sounds like a very generic answer and typical with stats from previous years!


----------



## happyone

Looks like that's it for the calls. OMG, where are the other accepted applicants?


----------



## happyone

has anyone received any emails?


----------



## Lin0802

According to the email reply that you received, we will be hearing back from them throughout this and next week. But guys, don't worry. We have already shown them the film that we are all proud of. It doesn't mean anything if you get rejected. Throughout life, someone would like your film and someone won't, but what won't change is that we will keep making films that speak for ourselves. Now we should just relax and deal with the result.


----------



## Veer

I honestly think that this is not it. There’s no chance that they sent out all 48 acceptances yesterday. I mean last year there were 48 minus 15 deferred seats yet the acceptances were spread across a span of three days.


----------



## Lin0802

I had my interview with Blair Singer and I think no one got the offer yesterday was interviewed with him (also for those who don't use filmschool.org, for instance, one of my friend who got her offer yesterday, and she interviewed with Eric).


----------



## Veer

I had mine with Trey.. I don’t think anyone he interviewed has heard back as well. So let’s not lose hope just yet!


----------



## Lin0802

Exactly. The letter usually comes out within one or two days if it is handled by the general admission team. But in this case, it is handled by professors. Therefore a slight variation on the schedule is reasonable. But good luck to everyone!


----------



## mcama

Veer said:


> I had mine with Trey.. I don’t think anyone he interviewed has heard back as well. So let’s not lose hope just yet!



I interviewed with Trey also. Eric is one person. Let’s say he takes 10 min per acceptance. That’s 480 min. No shot he did that one sitting. He’s human just like all of us.

I’m having a difficult time remaining chill, but it’s out of our hands. I was WL’d last year. Trust me, my stomach is in knots. Whatever is meant to happen always does. 

#chill


----------



## Veer

mcama said:


> I interviewed with Trey also. Eric is one person. Let’s say he takes 10 min per acceptance. That’s 480 min. No shot he did that one sitting. He’s human just like all of us.
> 
> I’m having a difficult time remaining chill, but it’s out of our hands. I was WL’d last year. Trust me, my stomach is in knots. Whatever is meant to happen always does.
> 
> #chill


I am going through the same thing.. I was waitlisted as well! Honestly I can’t keep calm until I hear back from them. I need to #chill


----------



## Adam Y

Hey guys, I just got the email from Eric! I think it is coming out, check your email. Best luck to you all!


----------



## Bel225

Congrats!! Did you get an email to call or just the email?


----------



## Adam Y

Bel225 said:


> Congrats!! Did you get an email to call or just the email?


an email to call


----------



## FuschiaFlows

Adam Y said:


> an email to call


Congrats! Did you interview with Eric?


----------



## ysaaso

I've been following the thread and the forum for the last couple of months and the journey has finally come to an end. Just had the zoom call with Eric!! Good luck everyone! Look forward to seeing you in the fall!


----------



## Adam Y

FuschiaFlows said:


> Congrats! Did you interview with Eric?


Thank you. Yeah, I interviewed with Eric and David


----------



## happyone

So they didn't accept international applicants?


----------



## Wonderwoman

I think most of the applicants selected up till now are those interviewed by Eric. I was interviewed by Hilary. No email yet.


----------



## Bel225

Was anyone interviewed by Sean and Andy? I was interviewed super late on the 15th.. wondering if that holds any importance.


----------



## mcama

Anyone interviewed by Trey get accepted? Just curious.


----------



## happyone

I'm feeling so anxious. Uneasiness is flowing through my veins. My dreams are going to get destroyed now.


----------



## franka

I've been lurking for a while and I just wanted to write that I was anxious and sad all day, only to realize that I had an email in the "Updates" section of gmail and therefore didn't get a notification.  So it might be hiding like it was for me.
I got the email around 1pm PT today.  Still worried about the cost of everything, but really happy to be accepted.


----------



## howdoigetin

happyone said:


> I'm feeling so anxious. Uneasiness is flowing through my veins. My dreams are going to get destroyed now.


Just a little anecdote for everyone feeling uneasy. I had my old boss write one of my recommendations, a very well-respected producer(this is not a brag it didn't help all that much). When I asked him to write it for me he was he asked me to heavily weigh the reasons I wanted to go to film school. As a film school grad himself, he saw the merit in the guidance, structure, and resources grad schools provide but knew that it was expensive and that more so that any degree it was the work that you created. Grad schools can provide a great place to create that, but that doesn't mean you can't do it on your own. He told me it's not the right path for everybody. If I had said one thing about being in it for prestige or as an attempt to legitimize myself as a filmmaker I don't think he would have written it. There are countless filmmakers who never went to film school, Kubrick, PTA, etc. We are not trying to be Doctors or Lawyers. There is no degree or test requirement. I know it's extremely hard. I told myself I wasn't going to angst anymore and I'm still here. This is not crushing your dreams. It is just more motivation to continue to work on your craft. Sorry if this sounded preachy just trying to help.


----------



## Varenka

I was with Blair and I haven’t got any emails yet… anyone get accepted after their interview with Blair ?


----------



## dchuang0710

Veer said:


> I had mine with Trey.. I don’t think anyone he interviewed has heard back as well. So let’s not lose hope just yet!


I interviewed with Trey and George, and I was accepted yesterday.


----------



## 123321

We still have one more day !!!!!!!


----------



## FuschiaFlows

Last year acceptances for screenwriting/directing went out from March 24 to March 30 and waitlists / rejections on April 1. So, six days of acceptances it seems. That said, given the waitlist situation last year, it's possible it took the admissions committee longer to render decisions. 

I'm not sure what to think. I felt really confident about my application and now I'm just lost.

Anyone know how large of an influence the interview has on the actual admissions decision?


----------



## Drummajor1911

Varenka said:


> I was with Blair and I haven’t got any emails yet… anyone get accepted after their interview with Blair ?


I interviewed with Blair & Jeannie. Interview went way better (was still a good interview) than my USC interview. They said they loved my opening scene talked about my film. Thanked me for actually addressing them by their names. But It seems like I needed to interview with Eric lol


----------



## Drummajor1911

howdoigetin said:


> Just a little anecdote for everyone feeling uneasy. I had my old boss write one of my recommendations, a very well-respected producer(this is not a brag it didn't help all that much). When I asked him to write it for me he was he asked me to heavily weigh the reasons I wanted to go to film school. As a film school grad himself, he saw the merit in the guidance, structure, and resources grad schools provide but knew that it was expensive and that more so that any degree it was the work that you created. Grad schools can provide a great place to create that, but that doesn't mean you can't do it on your own. He told me it's not the right path for everybody. If I had said one thing about being in it for prestige or as an attempt to legitimize myself as a filmmaker I don't think he would have written it. There are countless filmmakers who never went to film school, Kubrick, PTA, etc. We are not trying to be Doctors or Lawyers. There is no degree or test requirement. I know it's extremely hard. I told myself I wasn't going to angst anymore and I'm still here. This is not crushing your dreams. It is just more motivation to continue to work on your craft. Sorry if this sounded preachy just trying to help.


Very well said. I needed to read this. I didn't even look at top-ranked programs at the start of this process due to my sub 2.5 Undergraduate GPA. I knew I was in a film program with a scholarship on Feb 1st. Then in mid-Feb, I received a near full ride to another film program in the top 10 of MFA programs. But all I could think about was USC's decline after my interview and now the verge of Columbia declining me too. I'm older and don't have time to re-apply. I would have been happy to get any admissions at one point because I was convinced I could do it the indie way. However, for my plans, I need time, resources, and the structure of an MFA. Regardless of what happens with Columbia, I realize it's a blessing to get acceptance to any program, especially one that was in my top 3 choices. I applied to Columbia on a whim. I knew it forced me to write a script. I never thought I had a shot in the dark...now look at me refreshing my email lol


----------



## Varenka

Drummajor1911 said:


> I interviewed with Blair & Jeannie. Interview went way better (was still a good interview) than my USC interview. They said they loved my opening scene talked about my film. Thanked me for actually addressing them by their names. But It seems like I needed to interview with Eric lol


I was with Blair and Jeannie too. They were nice and the interview went lightheartedly. I also think an interview with Eric would be a positive sign lol.


----------



## Bel225

How is everyone holding up? I’m very nervous but still hopeful! Trying to believe in myself. Either way very proud of my application and honestly, getting an interview was an achievement in itself for me. Good luck everyone, very much a believer in whatever happens will lead you to where you’re meant to be.


----------



## howdoigetin

Varenka said:


> I was with Blair and Jeannie too. They were nice and the interview went lightheartedly. I also think an interview with Eric would be a positive sign lol.


I saw this same trend in last year's thread that most accepted applicants were interviewed by Eric and David. I chalked it up to them probably having interviewed the most applicants, and to be honest I still think this is true. I would find it somewhat disrespectful to both applicants and professors to interview people without actually considering them. I could definitely be wrong, but just my thoughts.


----------



## Bel225

howdoigetin said:


> I saw this same trend in last year's thread that most accepted applicants were interviewed by Eric and David. I chalked it up to them probably having interviewed the most applicants, and to be honest I still think this is true. I would find it somewhat disrespectful to both applicants and professors to interview people without actually considering them. I could definitely be wrong, but just my thoughts.


I agree. I think this must be the case, because it wouldn't make much sense to go through the interview process with professors who aren't making ultimate decisions. Columbia makes such a point to have applicants interviewed by faculty and it would be strange to put this much effort into holding up that standard for the sake of it.


----------



## FuschiaFlows

howdoigetin said:


> I saw this same trend in last year's thread that most accepted applicants were interviewed by Eric and David. I chalked it up to them probably having interviewed the most applicants, and to be honest I still think this is true. I would find it somewhat disrespectful to both applicants and professors to interview people without actually considering them. I could definitely be wrong, but just my thoughts.


I was somewhat paranoid that the faculty / admissions committee made admissions decisions on candidates before even interviewing them. It seems odd to me to that an interview would have more weight than the written materials / portfolio we submit. That being said, I don't think who interviewed you matters. I think Eric is common as an interviewer because he may just have more availability to interview.

I'm crushed I haven't heard back yet but I'm still going to hope for the best.


----------



## mcama

I was interviewed by Eric and David last year and got WL’d. I know of people that got interviewed by Trey last year and got in. There’s no pattern. One more day if we are lucky. Let’s see


----------



## howdoigetin

FuschiaFlows said:


> I was somewhat paranoid that the faculty / admissions committee made admissions decisions on candidates before even interviewing them. It seems odd to me to that an interview would have more weight than the written materials / portfolio we submit. That being said, I don't think who interviewed you matters. I think Eric is common as an interviewer because he may just have more availability to interview.
> 
> I'm crushed I haven't heard back yet but I'm still going to hope for the best.


I think the interview does not have as much weight for sure, but that being said I think you have to at least be in consideration. It would be a waste of everyone's time otherwise.


----------



## Dorothy_123

I wasn't interviewed by Eric, but I received Eric's zoom link yesterday and admitted. So I think which Professor interviewed doesn't mean whether you were accepted or not. I think it's just that Eric has more time for the interview. 

Good luck to everyone！


----------



## MintBasil

happyone said:


> View attachment 3009
> 
> Does it mean I got rejected? 🙄



Does "within the next week" imply that acceptances might still role out next week (i.e. in the next 7 days) or am I reading to much into the response?


----------



## qwerty123

FuschiaFlows said:


> I was somewhat paranoid that the faculty / admissions committee made admissions decisions on candidates before even interviewing them. It seems odd to me to that an interview would have more weight than the written materials / portfolio we submit. That being said, I don't think who interviewed you matters. I think Eric is common as an interviewer because he may just have more availability to interview.
> 
> I'm crushed I haven't heard back yet but I'm still going to hope for the best.


This is quite interesting. I don't believe this is the case by any means. However, I do remember my interviewers looking rather disinterested from the beginning of my interview. Literally, before I even spoke a word (with the exception of "hello"), they immediately said they were running behind and needed to get my interview going. They also never asked anything specific about my application, the questions they asked were quite broad such as: Tell us about your visual sample, how do you find inspiration, etc. I found myself stumbling with my answers as I felt very conscious about not wanting to waste their time, and maybe that made me look a bit "unfavorable." My interview ended in less than 20 minutes. Anyway, I didn't think too much of it, and I still don't. But after reading some comments on this thread about possible admission decisions being made before interviews, I just can't help but wonder. But again, I don't believe this is the case though.

Big congrats to those who got accepted. For those still awaiting a decision, look forward and stay optimistic 💪


----------



## FuschiaFlows

qwerty123 said:


> This is quite interesting. I don't believe this is the case by any means. However, I do remember my interviewers looking rather disinterested from the beginning of my interview. Literally, before I even spoke a word (with the exception of "hello"), they immediately said they were running behind and needed to get my interview going. They also never asked anything specific about my application, the questions they asked were quite broad such as: Tell us about your visual sample, how do you find inspiration, etc. I found myself stumbling with my answers as I felt very conscious about not wanting to waste their time, and maybe that made me look a bit "unfavorable." My interview ended in less than 20 minutes. Anyway, I didn't think too much of it, and I still don't. But after reading some comments on this thread about possible admission decisions being made before interviews, I just can't help but wonder. But again, I don't believe this is the case though.
> 
> Big congrats to those who got accepted. For those still awaiting a decision, look forward and stay optimistic 💪


Interesting. It was pretty evident that one of my interviewers hadn't reviewed my application / materials at all before the interview and I found that quite alarming. The other interviewer was much more engaged, familiar with my application / materials, and led most of the conversation. It gave me the impression they already had an idea of what type of candidate I was and where my candidacy lied.


----------



## Yiws

FuschiaFlows said:


> Interesting. It was pretty evident that one of my interviewers hadn't reviewed my application / materials at all before the interview and I found that quite alarming. The other interviewer was much more engaged, familiar with my application / materials, and led most of the conversation. It gave me the impression they already had an idea of what type of candidate I was and where my candidacy lied.


Same thing. I am a current Columbia master student in other program and my interviewer was Trey. He did not even know about this until I told him and asked nothing about my writing sample/short film. Not sure if that was a signal…


----------



## Drummajor1911

qwerty123 said:


> This is quite interesting. I don't believe this is the case by any means. However, I do remember my interviewers looking rather disinterested from the beginning of my interview. Literally, before I even spoke a word (with the exception of "hello"), they immediately said they were running behind and needed to get my interview going. They also never asked anything specific about my application, the questions they asked were quite broad such as: Tell us about your visual sample, how do you find inspiration, etc. I found myself stumbling with my answers as I felt very conscious about not wanting to waste their time, and maybe that made me look a bit "unfavorable." My interview ended in less than 20 minutes. Anyway, I didn't think too much of it, and I still don't. But after reading some comments on this thread about possible admission decisions being made before interviews, I just can't help but wonder. But again, I don't believe this is the case though.
> 
> Big congrats to those who got accepted. For those still awaiting a decision, look forward and stay optimistic 💪


I loved the conversation with my interviewers, but they were 12 minutes late to the interview and ended early (I got 15 minutes for a 30 min slot). When I started looking back through last year's thread and saw David & Eric as the critical faculty names, I also felt hmmm... it might already be a formality! But I could only imagine those that were not fortunate enough to get an interview.


----------



## FuschiaFlows

Drummajor1911 said:


> I loved the conversation with my interviewers, but they were 12 minutes late to the interview and ended early (I got 15 minutes for a 30 min slot). When I started looking back through last year's thread and saw David & Eric as the critical faculty names, I also felt hmmm... it might already be a formality! But I could only imagine those that were not fortunate enough to get an interview.


This is exactly why I'm convinced decisions might have already been made before the interview. Of course, I'm only speculating. But, I've heard many folks on here express that their interviews went well or were positively received only to be rejected or waitlisted shortly thereafter.

Not sure it would do you much good but I might flag to admissions that your interview was cut short due to your interviewers availability. It seems unfair you lost half the time to showcase yourself as an applicant.


----------



## Drummajor1911

FuschiaFlows said:


> This is exactly why I'm convinced decisions might have already been made before the interview. Of course, I'm only speculating. But, I've heard many folks on here express that their interviews went well or were positively received only to be rejected or waitlisted shortly thereafter.
> 
> Not sure it would do you much good but I might flag to admissions that your interview was cut short due to your interviewers availability. It seems unfair you lost half the time to showcase yourself as an applicant.


It is what it is! If they want me they want me, if they think I'm not ready I can live with that.


----------



## happyone

anyone has received any calls/emails?


----------



## Yufei

Anyone interviewed by Mikael Södersten and Christina Lazaridi and get offer call? very anxious about that...😯


----------



## happyone

today is supposed to be the last day for acceptances then? Maybe next week is only for rejections/waitlists?


----------



## notthatguypal

Hi all! Congrats to all accepted! Is there a Columbia Whatsapp? 

To answer some of the questions I saw: I was interviewed by Jamal and Barbara and I got in (my interview was also recorded)


----------



## Drummajor1911

happyone said:


> today is supposed to be the last day for acceptances then? Maybe next week is only for rejections/waitlists?


Going back the last few years. There were decision notifications on Saturday & Sunday. I checked postings of when people said they got in too and it fell on those dates. Anything after march seems to always be WL & RL.


----------



## childishtarantino

Yufei said:


> Anyone interviewed by Mikael Södersten and Christina Lazaridi and get offer call? very anxious about that...😯


i was also interviewed by them and haven’t heard anything yet


----------



## bismastani

I’ve lost all hope at this point. I think I got rejected or waitlisted because I still haven’t heard anything 😬


----------



## Deleted member 27844

I'm still waiting, too. I interviewed with Eric. I felt the conversation went well, but I was pretty nervous at the beginning. It felt more like a conversation than an interview, and like he was "on my side." I think he noticed I was nervous and tried to ask questions that would get me talking more naturally, which I appreciated! I really got a great impression from him and from what he said about how supportive the faculty is of their students. 

I'm checking my email every milisecond just like everyone else.  Good luck to the rest of us who haven't heard yet, and congratulations on everyone who got in! I'm sure there's no distinct pattern, but I am wondering, could we hear something over the weekend?


----------



## mcama

Hey Guys -

Be patient. I just got the call. I’m in. Interviewed with Trey and George. 

He’s still reaching out.


----------



## Deleted member 27844

Congratulations!!


----------



## Camilo_Ma

mcama said:


> Hey Guys -
> 
> Be patient. I just got the call. I’m in. Interviewed with Trey and George.
> 
> He’s still reaching out.









Congratulations!! Still waiting on my side.😰😰😵‍💫


----------



## Bel225

Congrats!!! Good luck, everyone!!!


----------



## Bel225

mcama said:


> Hey Guys -
> 
> Be patient. I just got the call. I’m in. Interviewed with Trey and George.
> 
> He’s still reaching out.


Did you also get told to call through an email? Thanks


----------



## bismastani

I personally think my application was good, but my interview wasn’t. I kept mumbling 😩 I hope the interview doesn’t hold too much weight


----------



## FuschiaFlows

I


mcama said:


> Hey Guys -
> 
> Be patient. I just got the call. I’m in. Interviewed with Trey and George.
> 
> He’s still reaching out.


congrats did you apply late by chance?


----------



## Bel225

bismastani said:


> I personally think my application was good, but my interview wasn’t. I kept mumbling 😩 I hope the interview doesn’t hold too much weight


I feel the same way. My interview was fine, it was a nice conversation but I was so nervous and stumbled a few times. They were very nice though.


----------



## FuschiaFlows

bismastani said:


> I personally think my application was good, but my interview wasn’t. I kept mumbling 😩 I hope the interview doesn’t hold too much weight


Same. I hear you. It’s at least reassuring to know people are still hearing back. Gonna keep positive until mid-week next week


----------



## mcama

Bel225 said:


> Did you also get told to call through an email? Thanks



Yes. Email came at 1:47PM. Good luck guys.


----------



## CaDa

I think that's it everyone. Now accept what we could accept. That's the reality for everyone.


----------



## FuschiaFlows

CaDa said:


> I think that's it everyone. Now accept what we could accept. That's the reality for everyone.


Don't count yourself out until you've got the definitive decision. You never know.


----------



## Bel225

Still hopeful! Very happy to have this forum with all of you. Has very much helped me through this whole process.


----------



## Yufei

Did more people get offer email yesterday?good luck to everyone....


----------



## Yufei

childishtarantino said:


> 我也接受了他们的采访，还没有听到任何消息


Good luck to us!!!


----------



## yod

mcama said:


> Hey Guys -
> 
> Be patient. I just got the call. I’m in. Interviewed with Trey and George.
> 
> He’s still reaching out.


Hello, congratulations! may I ask, is it eric who sent you the email? or someone else?


----------



## mcama

yod said:


> Hello, congratulations! may I ask, is it eric who sent you the email? or someone else?


Yes it was Eric but from a Columbia admissions email.


----------



## bismastani

Do you all think we could get a call today or tomorrow?


----------



## Xuejie Shao

bismastani said:


> Do you all think we could get a call today or tomorrow?


Maybe yesterday is the last day...


----------



## FuschiaFlows

bismastani said:


> Do you all think we could get a call today or tomorrow?



Possibly. I'm giving it until Monday or Tuesday. Last year, people received acceptances around the same time frame as this year (Mar 24 - Mar 30). Having not heard back has been disappointing and I've likely been waitlisted or rejected but there's still a "chance" if  last year's admissions data on this site is valid.


----------



## bismastani

Anyone get a call today?


----------



## JeanTrier

Any chance they are accepting students without giving a call？


----------



## Bel225

JeanTrier said:


> Any chance they are accepting students without giving a call？


I think last year, or the year before, a few were emailed a few days after the majority letting them know they'd been accepted. Losing hope but I think its possible.


----------



## Drummajor1911

JeanTrier said:


> Any chance they are accepting students without giving a call？


That has happened when I looked at past data.


----------



## happyone

Does it mean if you didn't get an interview invite you're excluded from being accepted?


----------



## happyone

how many applicants get in each year?


----------



## Chris W

happyone said:


> Does it mean if you didn't get an interview invite you're excluded from being accepted?


You can see previous data in the link below:


Columbia University - Screenwriting/Directing (M.F.A.) Acceptance Rate






24%

Admitted
75   out of   314   Admitted



23%

Waitlisted
73   out of   314   Waitlisted



53%

*Not Admitted*
166   out of   314   Not Admitted












See our full Admission Statistics for this program including interview and acceptance notification dates, accepted GPAs, waitlist acceptance rate, demographics of accepted applicants, $ amount of scholarship awarded, and more...



But yes... I've never heard of anyone being accepted at Columbia without an interview.


----------



## happyone

Thanks! What if I didn't need an interview though? I'm confident in my application materials. My CGPA is incredible from the only accredited English-speaking institution in my country and my creative materials are very strong, especially since I'm an international student from a country that nobody has ever applied to an MFA in film to Columbia. I'm just confused and shocked that they didn't give me a chance. What about diversity on campus? And I hope I'll get in because it's my dream and I don't want to get destroyed by their rejection.


----------



## happyone

And yet, many people get rejected or waitlisted after interviews. This means that the decisions were made before those interview invites were sent. They wanted to make sure that the applicants are more capable or they wanted to understand their submitted materials. I think my application was clear enough that they didn't need to interview me. They should have accepted some without interviews.


----------



## Chris W

happyone said:


> What if I didn't need an interview though?





happyone said:


> I think my application was clear enough that they didn't need to interview me. They should have accepted some without interviews.


Hate to burst your bubble but if you look at the additional Supporting Member stats linked above you will see that *no one* gets into Columbia without an interview.

And getting an interview does not mean you're in... The additional stats breaks down that percentage as well. (It's still low) it's a very hard school to get in to.

Keep working on your application and try again next year. Don't give up!


----------



## miru

Does anyone know when the emails with the official acceptance letters come in??


----------



## ketkeee

Im sorry that you didn’t get acceptance, I haven’t received an email yet either but you  sound sour and a little arrogant quite honestly. I’m international too, I gave an interview as well, but you can’t disregard people who are choosing the candidates.
If you don’t believe in the university, by all means, make your own away, but don’t say all these things on this page and absolutely disrespect the people who worked very hard to get in. Best of luck to you for next year, I really do hope you achieve all your dreams. 

-A brown girl waiting for her email. 





happyone said:


> Thanks! What if I didn't need an interview though? I'm confident in my application materials. My CGPA is incredible from the only accredited English-speaking institution in my country and my creative materials are very strong, especially since I'm an international student from a country that nobody has ever applied to an MFA in film to Columbia. I'm just confused and shocked that they didn't give me a chance. What about diversity on campus? And I hope I'll get in because it's my dream and I don't want to get destroyed by their rejectio


----------



## happyone

ketkeee said:


> Im sorry that you didn’t get acceptance, I haven’t received an email yet either but you  sound sour and a little arrogant quite honestly. I’m international too, I gave an interview as well, but you can’t disregard people who are choosing the candidates.
> If you don’t believe in the university, by all means, make your own away, but don’t say all these things on this page and absolutely disrespect the people who worked very hard to get in. Best of luck to you for next year, I really do hope you achieve all your dreams.
> 
> -A brown girl waiting for her email.


I didn't say I got rejected?? And I'm not disrespecting anyone!! I just gave my opinion, ok?


----------



## Meredith_Blake

Student in the program here. Congrats to everyone who got in - hope you're taking some time to celebrate!

I can confirm the interview is an important component of the admissions process. You won't get accepted without one. It's a way for the faculty to talk and get to know the applicants, making sure they are right for the program and vice versa. Please don't get discouraged if you didn't get in. This is industry is all about rejection - you just have to get enough 'no's' so you eventually get that 'yes'. Use it for motivation and come back stronger!

That said, if you have interviewed - it ain't over until you hear from them. And even so, lots of people get in from the waitlist. Just hang in there.


----------



## Mr. November

miru said:


> Does anyone know when the emails with the official acceptance letters come in??


nothing yet :/ I checked the application portal but I didn’t see any changes


----------



## ketkeee

Meredith_Blake said:


> Student in the program here. Congrats to everyone who got in - hope you're taking some time to celebrate!
> 
> I can confirm the interview is an important component of the admissions process. You won't get accepted without one. It's a way for the faculty to talk and get to know the applicants, making sure they are right for the program and vice versa. Please don't get discouraged if you didn't get in. This is industry is all about rejection - you just have to get enough 'no's' so you eventually get that 'yes'. Use it for motivation and come back stronger!
> 
> That said, if you have interviewed - it ain't over until you hear from them. And even so, lots of people get in from the waitlist. Just hang in there.


Helps so much with the nerves, thank you!


----------



## FuschiaFlows

Has anyone been waitlisted or rejected for Screenwriting / Directing yet?


----------



## Bel225

Nothing here.. Has anyone's application portal changed or does it look the same as when you submitted? Reading too much into everything!!


----------



## Yiws

Anyone get a call today？


----------



## Bradyb

Yiws said:


> Anyone get a call today？


No did you?


----------



## Isaac Z

Oh man this is rough, didn’t even know the acceptance letter started going out. Guess that’s it for me. Out of curiosity, was anyone accepted interviewed by Tom? Doesn’t seem like many people was interviewed by him.


----------



## RetroGraded

I was interviewed but haven't heard anything yet. Is it over?


----------



## bismastani

I give it until Thursday to hear back regarding acceptances, but I think rejections/waitlists will go out on Friday.


----------



## shakesthepeare

miru said:


> Does anyone know when the emails with the official acceptance letters come in??


I just got the offical offer via email!


----------



## mcama

shakesthepeare said:


> I just got the offical offer via email!



Got mine also!


----------



## Yiws

Does anyone know how many waitlists got in last year?


----------



## yod

since official offers are sent out, does it mean that the acceptance calls are now over?


----------



## Bel225

yod said:


> since official offers are sent out, does it mean that the acceptance calls are now over?


Not 100% sure but seems likely


----------



## Bel225

Waitlisted


----------



## happyone

How did u know?


----------



## Bel225

happyone said:


> How did u know?


I refreshed my application portal and it says there is an update, assuming then you'll either be told waitlisted, rejection or your official acceptance letter.


----------



## happyone

OMG I'm shaking


----------



## Bel225

happyone said:


> OMG I'm shaking


Good luck


----------



## happyone

oh no nothing yet on my portal. I tried refreshing and refreshing! Did u receive a notification email?


----------



## Bel225

happyone said:


> oh no nothing yet on my portal. I tried refreshing and refreshing! Did u receive a notification email?


No email - just this on my page above the verify address line. I'm sure it'll come through in a few minutes.


----------



## bismastani

Has anyone ever gotten in without getting a call?


----------



## Bel225

bismastani said:


> Has anyone ever gotten in without getting a call?


If you check previous threads either last year or the year before (or both) a few people just got emails at the tail end of the acceptances. I think the emails came from Eric.


----------



## happyone

can't see it. maybe I got rejected anyways 😭


----------



## howdoigetin

Waitlisted. Hopefully, some people will get off this year because they weren't any deferrals. Anyway, keep working everyone! Rejection is part of this industry perhaps more than any other. Just one more reason to improve.


----------



## yod

rejected...


----------



## Isaac Z

Just got mine rejection letter, yikes. Think it’s all coming out now.


----------



## bismastani

Rejected 😭 😭 There’s always next year


----------



## FuschiaFlows

Rejected. Good luck to folks who were waitlisted. On the fence about reapplying next year but I'm glad I had this experience.


----------



## mandrewvi

Rejected as well


----------



## isabixy

Waitlisted too! I kind of had a feeling this was going to happen because my interview wasn't stellar haha not too sad about it, just glad the waiting game is finally over


----------



## Wonderwoman

Rejected for the best ✌🏼


----------



## Deleted member 27844

I got rejected, too, but to be honest, I was 100% expecting this result. 

Just curious, though, did all applicants get selected for interviews, or only some? Does anyone know? This whole time, I was kind of just feeling that it was an honor to be nominated haha, but was it really an honor, or just required for everyone?


----------



## howdoigetin

d_shultz said:


> I got rejected, too, but to be honest, I was 100% expecting this result.
> 
> Just curious, though, did all applicants get selected for interviews, or only some? Does anyone know? This whole time, I was kind of just feeling that it was an honor to be nominated haha, but was it really an honor, or just required for everyone?


Only some get interviewed, so keep your head up. Same to everyone who didn't get an interview. It's all incredibly subjective. They are also looking for people to round out a class, just because we didn't make it this time isn't a slight against your work. It is just because they perhaps felt more connected to a similar applicant's work. 

Also, a quick shoutout to Chris who seems purely to run this site purely out of the kindness of his heart. I know it has been a source of solace and comfort for a lot of us, so hat's off to him.


----------



## FuschiaFlows

Question for second-time applicants this year who were accepted: What parts of your applications did you change? What parts did you keep the same? Curious about the autobio or recommendations need to change.


----------



## Yufei

interviewed and wait list


----------



## Bel225

Any international students waitlisted? Worried about visas etc.. :/


----------



## mcama

FuschiaFlows said:


> Question for second-time applicants this year who were accepted: What parts of your applications did you change? What parts did you keep the same? Curious about the autobio or recommendations need to change.



I rewrote my bio completely, submitted a new writing sample (10 pages), re-used my treatment and re-used my recs. I was WL'd last year.


----------



## RetroGraded

Waitlisted


----------



## RetroGraded

How many people got off the wait list last year?


----------



## howdoigetin

RetroGraded said:


> How many people got off the wait list last year?


I think none on this site, but that was a very unusual year because they were only able to accept a little over half the number of applicants due to deferrals from COVID. I don't know the number from the previous year but it looks like there were a few.


----------



## isabixy

Bel225 said:


> Any international students waitlisted? Worried about visas etc.. :/


Me!


----------



## ketkeee

International & waitlisted


----------



## yod

mcama said:


> I rewrote my bio completely, submitted a new writing sample (10 pages), re-used my treatment and re-used my recs. I was WL'd last year.


Is there anything that you did differently for the interview? how did you better prepare for the interview this year? thank you! and I know I have said this already, but congratulations!


----------



## Veer

RetroGraded said:


> How many people got off the wait list last year?


No one


----------



## Veer

I am waitlisted, again.


----------



## mcama

yod said:


> Is there anything that you did differently for the interview? how did you better prepare for the interview this year? thank you! and I know I have said this already, but congratulations!



Honestly, I just prepped more. First year, I froze on things like 'what did I watch' and 'what do I read'. This time I had a movie list and a pile of books next to me in case. But I had different interviewers both years so each interview was different. Year one, Eric & David went deep on my materials. Year two, Trey and George kept it casual and it was over in 15 minutes. 

I would say just improve and be yourself. If they waitlisted you it's for a reason. Also, last year they didn't let anyone in off WL from my understanding. This year I expect there will be movement for sure. 

Thank you for your congratulations.


----------



## yod

mcama said:


> Honestly, I just prepped more. First year, I froze on things like 'what did I watch' and 'what do I read'. This time I had a movie list and a pile of books next to me in case. But I had different interviewers both years so each interview was different. Year one, Eric & David went deep on my materials. Year two, Trey and George kept it casual and it was over in 15 minutes.
> 
> I would say just improve and be yourself. If they waitlisted you it's for a reason. Also, last year they didn't let anyone in off WL from my understanding. This year I expect there will be movement for sure.
> 
> Thank you for your congratulations.


Unfortunately, I was not waitlisted but I will definitely take your advice and submit better materials for next year.


----------



## NatalieQu

International & waitlisted! Honestly, I think no matter what the result is, all of us deserve the credit for just trying and going through this hard process. Don't lose heart and keep creating.


----------



## Jinna Dee

international & waitlisted the second time... I shot a new film and re-wrote everything execpt my 10 page story. I personally think the story wasn't strong enough or wasn't the type of story they like. I guess the 10 page is really critical to the application, that's probably why they waitlisted me.


----------



## Bradyb

miru said:


> Does anyone know when the emails with the official acceptance letters come in??


I just got my rejection


----------



## Bradyb

I just got my rejection first time applying.  
I am just graduating this coming May, may I ask the age of lost people getting accepted.


----------



## StarkWayne

I got rejected too although after the interview I kinda got the feeling already. The interviewers asked me if the 10 pages I wrote are films I want to produce in the future, and when I say no, their faces just sort of crumbled...And even though I throw in a pitch about an absurd non-traditional narrative story after, I guess they're not looking for something like this.


----------



## It_movie

I know someone asked this question before but how do we find the faculty's email address again? It's not listed on the faculty page. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Chris W

Bradyb said:


> I just got my rejection first time applying.
> I am just graduating this coming May, may I ask the age of lost people getting accepted.


Age stats are in the extra Supporting Member data on page linked below:


Columbia University - Screenwriting/Directing (M.F.A.) Acceptance Rate






24%

Admitted
75   out of   314   Admitted



23%

Waitlisted
73   out of   314   Waitlisted



53%

*Not Admitted*
166   out of   314   Not Admitted












See our full Admission Statistics for this program including interview and acceptance notification dates, accepted GPAs, waitlist acceptance rate, demographics of accepted applicants, $ amount of scholarship awarded, and more...


----------



## JeanTrier

It_movie said:


> I know someone asked this question before but how do we find the faculty's email address again? It's not listed on the faculty page. Thanks in advance!







__





						Columbia University: Directory
					





					directory.columbia.edu


----------



## shakesthepeare

Just curious, how many of you guys receive scholarship?


----------



## burungkilat

International and waitlisted as well. Anyway, congrats to all that got in!


----------



## Chris W

howdoigetin said:


> Also, a quick shoutout to Chris who seems purely to run this site purely out of the kindness of his heart. I know it has been a source of solace and comfort for a lot of us, so hat's off to him.


Just saw this.... Thank you!!! I'm glad everyone loves the site.

If anyone hasn't yet please add your Applications to our database no matter what your application status. The more acceptance data the more helpful this site can be to everyone.

It allows us to tabulate actual acceptance rates, waitlist acceptance rates, film experience of accepted applicants, age of accepted applicants, scholarship awarded, etc.... See page linked below.

The data is extremely helpful to people.


Columbia University - Screenwriting/Directing (M.F.A.) Acceptance Rate






24%

Admitted
75   out of   314   Admitted



23%

Waitlisted
73   out of   314   Waitlisted



53%

*Not Admitted*
166   out of   314   Not Admitted












See our full Admission Statistics for this program including interview and acceptance notification dates, accepted GPAs, waitlist acceptance rate, demographics of accepted applicants, $ amount of scholarship awarded, and more...


----------



## sdashiel

To the waitlisted, when are we supposed to hear back?


----------



## Xuejie Shao

sdashiel said:


> 对于候补名单，我们应该什么时候收到回复？


end of summer  about August or September...


----------



## rac_98

Hey guys!! For those accepted, when is the deadline to say if you will attend or not? Maybe after then, waitlisted people will start hearing back


----------



## filmfan123

rac_98 said:


> Hey guys!! For those accepted, when is the deadline to say if you will attend or not? Maybe after then, waitlisted people will start hearing back


*April 15, 2022 for producing so idk if it's the same for sw/directing*


----------



## Bel225

Yes, guessing we will start hearing at the end of April, hopefully!!!


----------



## Mr. November

Hey guys, I just wanted to let you know that a seat on the waitlist will be opening up because I've decided to go to AFI. Good luck everyone!


----------



## Chris W

Mr. November said:


> Hey guys, I just wanted to let you know that a seat on the waitlist will be opening up because I've decided to go to AFI. Good luck everyone!


Congrats! Be sure to add your applications to the database.


----------



## Bel225

Mr. November said:


> Hey guys, I just wanted to let you know that a seat on the waitlist will be opening up because I've decided to go to AFI. Good luck everyone!


Thanks for letting us know, congrats and good luck for AFI!


----------



## Xuejie Shao

Mr. November said:


> 嘿伙计们，我只是想让你们知道，候补名单上的一个座位将会空缺，因为我决定去 AFI。大家好运！


what a good news  Love you!


----------



## sdashiel

Anyone heard back about the waiting list?


----------



## VBM

Nope nothing! Anybody on here declined their offer ? Just so us waitlisters have some idea haha ) on


----------



## JeanTrier

Hi！Anyone got in off the waitlist？


----------



## sdashiel

Anyone from the waiting list has already heard back?


----------



## burungkilat

Nope, still waiting. I'm international so am a bit concerned that even if I manage to get in, that I won't have enough time to apply for visa, housing, etc.


----------



## sdashiel

burungkilat said:


> Nope, still waiting. I'm international so am a bit concerned that even if I manage to get in, that I won't have enough time to apply for visa, housing, etc.


My exact same concern.

If anyone has been contacted so far about the waitlist, please let us know for clarity. Ty.


----------



## clairebo

Hey y'all! I'm a Creative Producing student just finishing my first year. I need some extras this weekend (June 18 & 19) and I thought it would be a good opportunity to meet some of you who are already in town. DM me on instagram at @clairebhackett if you are interested!
Happy to talk about the program as well!


----------



## Urehen

Just got off from the WL! But I’m international, only less than a month to apply the visa!!! Any tips to accelerate the process? Thanks!!!!


----------



## edanna

audr3y said:


> Lucky! I am still trying to fit my feature film treatment on one page with this Courier font!


Resume should also be in courier as well?


----------

